# Iguana Owners Discussion



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey all! 

I am a new proud iguana owner. His names Jacks, he is 2 and a half years old and 3 foot long at the moment. 
I have had him a couple of weeks and he has settled in well. Eating lots, enjoys baths, shredding lots, loves to roam the house and climb all over me! 
Taking some great snaps of him including my profile picture. Find him very facinating. 
Love to see photos of your iguana and your set ups. 
Currently Jacks is in a 6ft viv but really isn't high enough for him so looking to build my own or order one. 
Love to hear your stories about your iggys! Lou x


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, well ours is called bubba, he is 7 years old, we have had him a year now, his former owner spoiled him rotten, but unfortunately his wife wanted more dogs and he didnt think it was fair on bubba as he is scared of dogs bless him, he settled in well after a few months, always eats lots, watercress is his fave, would eat the whole bag!! we extended his viv, and built him an outdoor enclosure for when sun is out, then he goes out for few hours and basks and swims in his pool  he is very tame and loving and closes his eyes raises his head for a stroke from me as soon as i come down the stairs in the morning, he is adorable and we wouldnt be without him, obviously he is a bit more aggressive during breeding season but we just give him space and he is ok, I couldnt imagine not having him , he sort of tried to hug me the other day, Like a dog he gave me his paw -Well claw haha!! and closes his eyes xxx


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds lovely, thanks for sharing that with us. I can't wait for Jacks to be a bit older and bigger! In the last couple of weeks he has learnt to trust me etc and doesnt move away when I go near him now. He is shedding so suppose he is enjoying the petting of his itchy skin! Love watching him in the bath but its not quite big enough for him! Maybe I'll get him a paddling pool and somehow have it in the house! Any photos of Bubba to share?

x


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi! yeah we were thinking of getting him a large pool for the summer, he has a black pond liner with decking built around it!!! but would like a bigger one, as he seems to be a very good swimmer! he likes a spray with the misting bottle and licks the droplets off! he has also started to have the watercress directly from my hand, instead of eating it from his bowl, yeah the more time you put in the better it is, i have some pics of bubba on my profile , but will also put some on this thread later on hayley xx


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, you have some lovely reptiles! Bubba looks great and love the pond.. wish I had a garden! Can't trust him on the balcony not to do a suicidal leap to the trees! Jacks loves his morning mist too! 

Jacks loves romain lettuce but very rarely give it to him as a treat, he ate some greens from my hand the other day but not very often! 

Is interesting to see others set ups etc and substrate as every website I read advise different things!

We originally got corn cob when we bought him as thats what the pet shop recommended but later found out it was rubbish with the humitity as it went moldy when it got wet!! We then got orchid bark which seems ok as it can be soaked but found little white bugs on it before we put it in and got worried and also as it is so dark may not see his poo as well! What do you use?

With regards to our beardie.. we are using Argos play sand but now have been advised that it is leathal... and was advised calci-sand but after researching that also found out that is dangerous so I can only see that newspaper is the only safe bedding which doesnt look that great!

Jacks has a good old feast in the morning. Good enough to eat myself! 

Going to start a video blog on youtube I think.. have you seen Mr Wizard on youtube? it was him who pursauded me to get an iggy!

Will upload more pics on my profile when I get time!

Lou x


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey,

Keeping iguanas since 16 years. My first one was female and the most adorable and gentle creature ever. She used to come crawling into my bed when I slept longer or took a nap. Then, she lay next to me, threw her feet back and napped, too. She died two years ago after a hefty operation. I firmly believe she died from broken heart because I wasn't there when she woke up after surgery. I miss her so much.

I tamed an aggressive iguana I got for her as a partner, took me 2,5 years to do so. Unfortunately I was highly allergic to him and they didn't get on and I had no other choice than to give him away. It broke my heart.

After my female died, I rescued Zorro, who was tame and now is rather aggressive. I adore him. He's beautiful, has lots of attitude, but that comes with a price: him injured and me as well (in the past in the A&E). He hates my slippers, pink and green. Well, and me.

Me, him and his vivarium are on this blog: 
Nicole Scheller: My beautiful Zorro


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww I would love to have an iguana that was very friendly and come to you. Sorry to hear that she passed away. You get so attached so can understand how heart broken you must have been and still am!

Like the photos.

My partner told me not to put my arm in his tank with my bright pink dressing gown on and thought he was stupid and wouldn't mind about the colour but like you said that yours didnt like pink maybe he doesnt too!

xx


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

I have 3 iggys 2 big boys 5ft+ boofy whose 14 and Green and ziggy whose a 7 yr old Red Ig and baby spike who is a rather modest 1ft lol,none are agressive with me or each other or any of the other lizards I have....I sometimes think the two adults have had personality transplants are actually think they are beardies or something they are just so calm and can be handled by everyone including my 2 year old twins who adore them and even tolerate each other which is very strange ig behaviour:lol2:
and for anyone who remembers the thread for ziggy he is doing really really well he eats like a horse,has regained his beautiful red colour and is an absolute joy to have around:flrt:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

hi there

i'm a rookie on reptiles, my iguana has 4 or 5 months old, i have it for 2 months now and i'm amazed own inteligent these animals are :2thumb:


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

hi i have a 2 going on 3 in dec red iggy girl and her names ruby
shes very aggro but shes a sweety under all that whipping and biteing 
i just wanted to ask other iggy owners some thing i was told by her last owner
that she turned nasty when the other iggy she was living with died
can that turn them nasty? they said he was very badly looked after and
died soon after they got him.
i was thinking of trying to get her a friend as they said she would love some one 
to shear her viv with and its big anuff, do any pf you think it would help her
to calm down if she had a friend?


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

well i'm kinda new at iguanas but from what i've read and been doing with mine, talking to the iguana softly and handling a lot, created a bond of trust between us and it is a lot more secure with me...

in what concerns to a second iguana in the viv i realy don't know... but i fear it might get into a turf war...

don't know either...


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

thats cool thanks for your help 
i talk to her for hours and she now know how to open her door so 
when im sitting down she walks over and sits next to me 
ans when she wants to she sits on my sholder


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

hi im a newbie to iguanas...got my green iguana dora 3 weeks ago..she is 9 months old( i say she but dont know sex yet as she too young..to be changed to diego if it turns out she is he )

this is dora









and her enclosure


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

dingo-snake85 said:


> hi i have a 2 going on 3 in dec red iggy girl and her names ruby
> shes very aggro but shes a sweety under all that whipping and biteing
> i just wanted to ask other iggy owners some thing i was told by her last owner
> that she turned nasty when the other iggy she was living with died
> ...


I would say No probably not sometimes they just grow more agressive and theres not much you can do except keep on loving lol just ask stella71,and what size viv is Ruby in you need to make sure that if they do not get on then you have another large viv ready as well I personally dont think female igs need to have a mate, they only get together to mate and then go their seperate ways anyway because even male and female ig pairings can be agressive with females receiving extensive damage from a randy out of control Male :lol2: you may just have to face that she may never go back to her "tame" old self but if you feel she will benefit from having a friend then crack on its your choice after all :2thumb: just make sure you do take into account the possibility of needing two enclosure and the cost of feeding the little pigs my 3 eat enough fruit and veg to keep a small army of vegetarian solidiers moving :lol2:


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

i dont mind if she never tames down i still love the monster lol
i have 2 nile monitors as well so im alright with moody reps lol


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

kellymca2001 said:


> hi im a newbie to iguanas...got my green iguana dora 3 weeks ago..she is 9 months old( i say she but dont know sex yet as she too young..to be changed to diego if it turns out she is he )
> 
> this is dora
> image
> ...


 I would change it now because that looks like a male to me :lol2:
although he or she that is a gorgous little ig :flrt:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

I named mine Gizmo, because i don't know if it's a male or a female, so whatever the gender this name will suit both genders and i won't need to train my iguana to react to another name... i think that will be confusing


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

oh dear well it wont make a difference i love her or him loads lol...dora is eating out my hand..still a bit skittish when anyone goes near enclosure..even me and im the one that spend most of the day with her...i started off using gloves when holding her...but they are slowly coming off as she hasnt tried to bite or tail whip YET lol..ive noticed she doesnt seem to do much..just sleeps,,basks and eats,,,she loves her leafy greens..not keen on much else though ive tried something new every day and she doesnt seem to bother with anything but her greens..i dust food with nutrobal a few times a week..was dusting with calcium every day but was told they get enough calcium in there diet..is this correct as i dont want to over supplement..when i say dusting it was just a slight grating of cuttlesfish over every bowl??? everything i read regarding supplementation...its all different...i think this will be a great thread for people to share their stuff..as i would rather get advice from someone that in situation as myself...any ideas on how to get dora eating other things apart from leafy greens xx


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

mite aswell add my baby, 









im not sure on the sex tho. so if any one could help that be great. its around foot long. when i got him, could not give a age but said its a 10 hatchling. eats like a damn horse. iv had him (i call him a him) for around 2weeks. since i got him i would make sure he can see me all the time. other than when he hide under his foliage. in last few days iv been geting him out. he sort of run to one ends of the viv so its easyer to get hold of it, once im my hand hes still as any thing just twich his head to see were im walking with him, no biteing or whiping yet lol.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

worked with quite a few in the part. now got a year old rescue called charlie, about 3 foot with tail these days, going to be a big boy given his size at this age. still a bit skittish, but eats like a pig, and once out is fine. loves a storke once he is settled. will be an awesome fella once he is chilled


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, I'm Lynda and I've got a green iguana called Max. He is my first, and wont be the last, rescue iguana. He's a bit of a whipping, and biting, machine if you go near him. However he's happy enough once he's out, and now learning to trust us after a year. Just doesn't like you in his tank while he is in it 

I honestly wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

your red iguana is realy cool :2thumb: i've never seen one


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Reptilequeen: Brilliant. It sounds like a real success 

Lou: My Zorro doesn't like green or pink or anything that moves. He hates my slippers and attackes them regularly. So I 'play' with him a little by moving it around and Zorro nearly lies on his side against the shoe. Then, he attacks, grabs it with his teeth and shakes it violently. I'm just thinking: thankfully it's not my arm. I must admit, I've never seen an iguana behave like this. I think he is just bonkers. haha.

To the last poster with the red iguana: I don't know. They live in groups usually, so if she was with another one, you do probably best to get another rescue. If it calms her down? No idea. Worth a try, I think.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, quick update on Zorro: he was quite calm today. No jumping against the glass, only in the evening. He sat at the place where he is near me and even threw his feet back and relaxed, eyes closed. Good sign. He might come off mating seasing. Weird since I never know when it starts or ends since he's always aggressive. Will see how he will be tomorrow. Little bugger is quite moody.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

that's lovely for you to share how's zorro doing, that way i'll be ready for my Gizmo in the mating season... :whip:

peace zorro, humans are friends : victory:


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiya,

My iguana is around 1 and a half years old now, he's such a lovely character and loves to lay on his fave branch under his heat lamp. I have been trying to tame him but he still hates to be caught! He's alot better with the whipping now which is brill  I love reading everyones posts about their iggy, makes me can't wait until he's at that stage when he can come out and sit on my shoulder lol.
I did try and put some pictures in my profile but it wouldn't let me upload them :-(


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

can't you post the pic here?

yey my gizmo started shedding :2thumb:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

WILDERNESS said:


> your red iguana is realy cool :2thumb: i've never seen one


thanks. iv seen a few around. got it out again last night and was charm once in my hands fingers crossed all going good at moment. yea more pictures of peoples Iggies!


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

My Two Big Boys waiting to go out this morning :flrt:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

nice to see all your iggys being greatly loved my samson is a rescue hes 15 years old and as soft as a brush does anyone else hear there iggs farting


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Had to put one of my baby spike up...he cant play with the big boys because he is a total wind-up merchant....but he is adorable :flrt:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

hes got a really cheeky face lmao


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> nice to see all your iggys being greatly loved my samson is a rescue hes 15 years old and as soft as a brush *does anyone else hear there iggs farting* image


Only right before he s:censor:s somewhere he's not supposed too... as he forces it out :lol2:
His fave spots for this are the arm of the couch and the floor infront of my corns viv.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello Iguana mummys and daddys!

Great to see this thread is going well and enjoying reading all about their Iguanas and loving the photos!! Some handsome iggys there! 

An update on Jacks/Jax however I should spell it (named at pet shop).

I came home to him last night and he wrecked his viv!! everything was everywhere.. bark in the water, food dish burried!! Think he may have got used to being out most the weekend and could see his favourite spot from his viv and wanted to get there! Good job I got lock on his viv as he is a clever boy and possibly could have got out!

What hours are everyones UV lights on at the moment..? Ours go on at 7am and off at 8pm and feed about 8.30-9.00am... does that sound about right? 

Looking forward to hearing more stories and seeing more pictures 

Lou x


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Our lights are about the same, just an hour later because of the light here. Goes on around half 7/quarter to 8 and off around about half 6/7. Cant remember exact times.
You dont have any other animals that could have spooked him in his viv? that would be a major concern of mine if the tank had been wrecked. If not then he was obviously just having a hissy fit.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

His lights went out at 8pm last night but was still scratching at the glass to get out til about 8.30! 

No other animals, totally empty flat during the day which is strange. Theres some noise outside with shop deliveries etc but he is used to that and never shown any behaivour like that... 

He has been leaving sperm about which is yuk lol how long does this mating season last? Hoping his temperment will be even better than it is now soon!

xx


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol. Get used to it  its all i can say.

Between Sperm and Snot the tanks are always icky with iguanas. 
And yeah musta just been a hissy fit then lol


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

hey all....quick question for the iggy owners...how much should dora be eating at 9 months...today i have put in...leafy greens...yellow red and green peppers,,carrot..and some grapes..apple and banana..so far all she has had is her leafy greens again..and maybe a wee bit of banana..she doesnt seem interested in anything apart from her leafy greens also today when i went into enclosure looked like she was head bopping at me..:O maybe she is a he lol x


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

kellymca2001 said:


> hey all....quick question for the iggy owners...how much should dora be eating at 9 months...today i have put in...leafy greens...yellow red and green peppers,,carrot..and some grapes..apple and banana..so far all she has had is her leafy greens again..and maybe a wee bit of banana..she doesnt seem interested in anything apart from her leafy greens also today when i went into enclosure looked like she was head bopping at me..:O maybe she is a he lol x


You've not had her/him long you should be greatful she's eating.
To be honest a lot of the iguanas diet IS leafy greens so dont worry. Just try different things. Squash, dandelions, watercress, rocket, etc. My max gets around 80% leafy greens and some fibrous stuff like thistle, alfalfa, grass. 15% veg/extras 5% fruit (as a treat)


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for setting my mind at ease mad...shes been here for 2 weeks and im still worrying that things arent right..im a bit worried bout something else also ..when i got her there was 2 white patches on her tail and was told it was shed...now this might have been the case..but now that the shed had came off it looks like its taken some spines off with it ill try get some pics up later x


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

kellymca2001 said:


> thanks for setting my mind at ease mad...shes been here for 2 weeks and im still worrying that things arent right..im a bit worried bout something else also ..when i got her there was 2 white patches on her tail and was told it was shed...now this might have been the case..but now that the shed had came off it looks like its taken some spines off with it ill try get some pics up later x


Spines coming off is a worry. It probably was shed but the spines coming off make me wonder whether shes been kept properly previously. Low humidity and malnutrition can both cause poorly skin which can result in spine loss.

If they came off then the blood flow must of been cut to them, as each of them spines has a blood flow. That means there must of been shed left on them restricting the blood flow for some time, probably from previous sheds, un-noticed and unattended.

If the skin is unbroken just ensure she can shed properly on them now. And that there are no other patches of left-over shed that haven't come off yet. I've found max really enjoys a rub when he's shedding, to help him get off any awkward parts... especially in the bath.
If the skin is broken (i.e. looks cut) then make sure its kept clean, i'd recommend investing in some iodine anyway as you may and probably will need it keeping iguanas anyway  and you can dilute it and use it on any cuts she might get.

And two weeks, you should be very grateful that shes eating so soon. It took two weeks for us to even tempt max with a bit of apple. His appetite returned after that. I know other people on here panic when their new iggy hasn't eaten for a couple of weeks. So dont worry too much about that.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> that's lovely for you to share how's zorro doing, that way i'll be ready for my Gizmo in the mating season... :whip:
> 
> peace zorro, humans are friends : victory:


Ha! The 'good mood' was yesterday. He's back to normal being aggressive and jumping against the glass today. Told you, he lost his marbles.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> My Two Big Boys waiting to go out this morning :flrt:image


Aww that's so cute. Your family addition seems to do well. I must say, when I had this picture last time in my flat, a few years back, I had a quite a bit of blood as well, they just faught and attacked each other. I ended up being at the vet every two weeks. Male and female, by the way.

My former male has also killed another animal that my friend had in his viv when he took my iguana. Tell you, they can be killer machines.

Yours just look adorable.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> nice to see all your iggys being greatly loved my samson is a rescue hes 15 years old and as soft as a brush does anyone else hear there iggs farting image


Yep, they do that a lot. Look at you, innocent 'face' and then lift their tail...


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> Our lights are about the same, just an hour later because of the light here. Goes on around half 7/quarter to 8 and off around about half 6/7. Cant remember exact times.
> You dont have any other animals that could have spooked him in his viv? that would be a major concern of mine if the tank had been wrecked. If not then he was obviously just having a hissy fit.



Agreed, they can get quite skittish and jumpy.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Evening all

As promised another photo I just took before his lights go off. 

More photos from everyone please 

Lou x


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

thought id add a pic of my new baby :whistling2:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

your nails in that pic actually creep me out a little...


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

@ fran2491
what sex is your iggie? red iggies are so nice i find.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> your nails in that pic actually creep me out a little...


lol hehe: victory:



Demonsnapper said:


> @ fran2491
> what sex is your iggie? red iggies are so nice i find.


i actually wanted a green but this little on kinda fell in to my lap lol,unsure of sex still only a baby yet not even sure of age the person i got it from didnt have a clue:bash:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

fran2491 said:


> lol hehe: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> i actually wanted a green but this little on kinda fell in to my lap lol,unsure of sex still only a baby yet not even sure of age the person i got it from didnt have a clue:bash:


 mine is proble the same age as it looks same sort of size. and no idea on my age lol


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> your nails in that pic actually creep me out a little...


you know I actually thought the same, and also that the baby iguanas are well fed. Quite a huge tummy. Like me today, after more of my home made meat balls I should have had...err..oops


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

Stella71 said:


> you know I actually thought the same, and also that the baby iguanas are well fed. Quite a huge tummy. Like me today, after more of my home made meat balls I should have had...err..oops



lol hehe i also have that problem of being well fed:whip: better to have to much than not enough:whistling2:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Anymore photos of those iggys of yours???


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

for louise:- my little man.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/572829-seraphine-my-iguana.html


----------



## kipperhughes (Apr 17, 2010)

im sooo jealous of all of you :x i would love an iggy just wish i had the space they just beautiful and amazing creatures .... maybe one day i will have one :lol2:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

I live in a small studio, and me and my wife agreed on remove the tv and use most of the wall to create a tropical forest for our iguana, both of us find more relaxing and educative to seat at the couch and watch at our window for the amazon forest...lol

we have little room too, but we are prepared for the effort of giving a palace for our baby and a palace for our eyes :mf_dribble:

for now we have the baby iguana in a terrarium made by me, witch is the enough room for now... so we only have a little jungle at the time

regards


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> I live in a small studio, and me and my wife agreed on remove the tv and use most of the wall to create a tropical forest for our iguana, both of us find more relaxing and educative to seat at the couch and watch at our window for the amazon forest...lol
> 
> we have little room too, but we are prepared for the effort of giving a palace for our baby and a palace for our eyes :mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


Same here. I've got a little studio, living/sleeping room is 16sqm, but Zorro needed a bit viv, so I made room for him.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Stella71 said:


> Same here. I've got a little studio, living/sleeping room is 16sqm, but Zorro needed a bit viv, so I made room for him.


 
Got pictures of your terrarium? I'm gonna need some ideas for building the big one, and to make the studio cosy for me to live lol

Your from London, your house must have central heating no?! I'm a bit concerned about keeping temperatures, I think i'll have to use glass and extra heating.... $$$$$ :gasp:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

not got any recent photos of him, this is a photo about 6 weeks after i got him, nicely fed up, freshly shed and looking a pretty handsome lil chap



























not got any recent photos, will take some when i think about it. he has since almost doubled in size, possibly more than doubled, eats like a pie, near enough whatever i throw at him, and spends a good few hours a day free range in the room


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Great color he has!!!:2thumb:

My iguana is shedding he looks like a zombie iguana :lol2: I cross my fingers he'll turn that pretty!!


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

any iggy owners about to give me some advice??? i posted pics in an other thread of my enclosure and was told that my setup wasnt very gd for keeping up the humidity..so ive been searching online and found this was gonna buy it but thought id ask here first ..measurements are...4ftw x 4ft deep x 6.3 ft in height...whats your take on it


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> Got pictures of your terrarium? I'm gonna need some ideas for building the big one, and to make the studio cosy for me to live lol
> 
> Your from London, your house must have central heating no?! I'm a bit concerned about keeping temperatures, I think i'll have to use glass and extra heating.... $$$$$ :gasp:


No, I have bonfires on a regular basis. haha

Yes, I have central heating, but that's not enough to heat the vivarium. I have also a ceramic heater and two basking spots in the viv.

Pictures here: Nicole Scheller: My beautiful Zorro


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

kellymca2001 said:


> any iggy owners about to give me some advice??? i posted pics in an other thread of my enclosure and was told that my setup wasnt very gd for keeping up the humidity..so ive been searching online and found this was gonna buy it but thought id ask here first ..measurements are...4ftw x 4ft deep x 6.3 ft in height...whats your take on it
> 
> image


I would suggest to build something yourself. OSB wood and toughened glass. Go as big as you can to avoid doing it later.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

kellymca2001 said:


> any iggy owners about to give me some advice??? i posted pics in an other thread of my enclosure and was told that my setup wasnt very gd for keeping up the humidity..so ive been searching online and found this was gonna buy it but thought id ask here first ..measurements are...4ftw x 4ft deep x 6.3 ft in height...whats your take on it
> 
> image


Personally I think if you get a decent price on that it'd be smashing. However it could literally be smashing if its not decent glass, so you'd want to check that out. We all know how fiercely iguanas can bang their heads... and whip their tails....


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks mad...its perspex i think....the price i originally was gonna pay from a website was 180 3 quid delivery....then i found the exact same one in argos...for 109 15 quid delivery...so think ill go with the argos one lol,, quite a big different in prices lol so i can go ahead and order ..i didnt want to order without someone who knows what they are talking about telling me it would be ok ...now i have the prob of...1 6ft viv with a hole cut in top and a wardrobe with a hole in bottom lol...think ill be able to cover the hole with mesh on wardrobe and use as an outdoor enclosure for summer xx


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

kellymca2001 said:


> thanks mad...its perspex i think....the price i originally was gonna pay from a website was 180 3 quid delivery....then i found the exact same one in argos...for 109 15 quid delivery...so think ill go with the argos one lol,, quite a big different in prices lol so i can go ahead and order ..i didnt want to order without someone who knows what they are talking about telling me it would be ok ...now i have the prob of...1 6ft viv with a hole cut in top and a wardrobe with a hole in bottom lol...think ill be able to cover the hole with mesh on wardrobe and use as an outdoor enclosure for summer xx


Thats actually a really good price. Might steal your idea...


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for that mad...here is link for argos 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7133695/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CGarden+and+DIY%7C14418702/c_2/3%7C14418702%7CSheds,+greenhouses+and+storage%7C14418827/c_3/4%7Ccat_14418827%7CGreenhouses%7C14418830.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527|cc:|prd:7133695|cat:garden+%26+diy+%3E+sheds,+greenhouses+and+storage+%3E+greenhouses

oops that didnt work lol maye just copy and paste into address bar and it will work xx


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks. I've currently got the frame for a massive set up in my garage, i just need to bring it in and set it up lol


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

im hoping i will be able to make a nice feature and make this thing look good in my livingroom lol ..was thinking i might put some curtains on the out side of it so i can close it over at lights out and she not getting disturbed as it quite open x


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Great thread. Great to see everyones iggy's
I have lots of questions as im quite new to iggys. Thanks in advance for any answers 

-My iggy doesnt like being handled and is quite nervous when we stroke her. How can we over come this?
-She very rarly comes out of her viv even if the door is left open. She knows she can as she used to come out and walk round when she was in her other cage but now she has a bigger one and high logs and branches, she happy to sit up there all day and watch whats going on.
-We wanted to give her a bath but as shes doesnt like being handled this just doent seem possible. Could i spray her with warm water from a bottle?
-She eats like a horse lol. Is it because she has a big appitite or am i not giving her the right food?

Iv really thought about selling her as i feel we just dont have enough experience and looking on here everyone's iggys seem to be so friendly i fel im doing something wrong as mine just isnt. 
Any extra help and advise is always appricitated :2thumb:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mikiemoo said:


> Great thread. Great to see everyones iggy's
> I have lots of questions as im quite new to iggys. Thanks in advance for any answers  *How long exactly have you had her?*
> 
> -My iggy doesnt like being handled and is quite nervous when we stroke her. How can we over come this? *
> ...


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Thanks your answers are appricitated.
Your right we didnt research enough into iguanas before we bought her. I did read up a bit but once i bought one i realised i dont know half of what i should do. I am trying my best now though and read up most nights on diferent things. 

We are moving into our new house next week :2thumb: so im thinking of getting a large plastic tub (paddling pool) so she can go in the garden and go in that when she wants. Im worried she may try climb the fence? We bought her a harness. Do you think its a good idea to put it on her?


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> Mikiemoo said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread. Great to see everyones iggy's
> ...


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Thanks 

Heres a few pics of her in her nearly finished new viv


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

a few iggys for you 

a rhino iggy i work with, 



















and his 2 girls 











my green male 





























old pic of male and rescue female 










rescue green baby


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Mikiemoo said:


> Thanks
> 
> Heres a few pics of her in her nearly finished new viv
> 
> ...


Just a question. You sure that she is a she? The spikes and dewlap looks quite big for a female. 

And yes, they can be moody. I was brave today and put my hand into Zorro's viv. It's still attached to me, lol. But I can never leave him out of my eyes. He's quick to jump at me to bite. 

If she doesn't bite or whip, try to hand feed her, speak calmly, don't look into her eyes, try to touch her when she munches, so she can associate good (food) with your touch. When she get's used to it, you can stroke her and the more you handle her, the more she gets used to it. Usually. Not all of them are tameable, as Lynda and Mahender already said.

Good luck and ask away if you need to know more or you don't understand some of the advice given.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> a few iggys for you
> 
> a rhino iggy i work with,
> 
> ...



Two iguanas on my lap.. a dream. I'm jealous!
Super beautiful animals. Shame about the tail of the one, though.


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Stella71 said:


> Just a question. You sure that she is a she? The spikes and dewlap looks quite big for a female.
> 
> And yes, they can be moody. I was brave today and put my hand into Zorro's viv. It's still attached to me, lol. But I can never leave him out of my eyes. He's quick to jump at me to bite.
> 
> ...


Well when we bought her we were told she was male. Then a few months back she started laying egg's so i was slightly confused. 

Iv tryed hand feeding she loks like im about to poison her lol but ill keep at it. She does whip no and again but hasnt (touch wood) bit either of us yet. 

The adivse on here is great!! Thanks guys


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

If she's laid eggs you are guaranteed she's female


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

*iguanas*

hello we have 3 iggys spike(3.5ft)dog tame little spike(18inches)getting there and evil edna(2ft ish )will tolerate me just about ,evil edna is a rescue sort of she was badly cared for doing ok now
ive read all the books spent hours reading about them still feel a novice 12 months on found the iguana diet on here giving it a go seems toi be working as like it says try to keep it as natural as possible makes sense all 3 of mine are not really big eaters big spike will eat everything if i sit and hand feed him he loves red foods apples as a treat and tomatoes red peppers too will do any thing for a grape great animals always wanted on took till i was 45 to get one now have 3


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

i couldnt leave my Lola out of this thread...
so many beautiful females and handsome males..
great thread!!wahoooooooooo

heres my girl.. well i say girl im stil guessing as stil can tell..
Then dec2009..










ive had her since last dec. rescue as the pet shop she was in was in a shockin state
they cudnt tell me anything about her. not even her age..im guessing at the stage she was nearly 4 months give or take

Now sept 2010










Lola apartment lol









:flrt:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

wizzysjpip said:


> i couldnt leave my Lola out of this thread...
> so many beautiful females and handsome males..
> great thread!!wahoooooooooo
> 
> ...


wow! I remember seeing her before, she looks amazing now!! Well done you.


----------



## Baxtor (Oct 13, 2008)

Some stunning Iguanas on this thread, a real credit to you all :2thumb:
Here are a couple of pics of Buddy my Rhino Iguana, just coming up to 1 year old now.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just realised i actually haven't put a pic of max on this thread :gasp: where are my manners.

Here he is.
"Nom"


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Mikiemoo said:


> Well when we bought her we were told she was male. Then a few months back she started laying egg's so i was slightly confused.
> 
> Iv tryed hand feeding she loks like im about to poison her lol but ill keep at it. She does whip no and again but hasnt (touch wood) bit either of us yet.
> 
> The adivse on here is great!! Thanks guys


Oh, eggs... *sighs* I know this feeling. 

You'll get there in the end. These animals need time to understand you don't hurt them and then, usually let you handle them. As long as she doesn't whip or bite, it looks like it's just a trust issue. So here's hope.

Patience and calm is what you need, don't make fast movements near her.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> Just realised i actually haven't put a pic of max on this thread :gasp: where are my manners.
> 
> Here he is.
> "Nom"
> ...


Ha! I see yours is also crazy for blueberries. Mine as well. He didn't like most of the food he got from me when I got him. But he learned to like it and he's spoilt rotten. Try pea shoots from sainsbury's...and coriander. He just loves it.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

hey all!

hows your iguanas? any new iguanas you want to introduce? love seeing photos 

Jacks frightened the hell out of me last night when I got home at about 10... he wasn't in his viv!!!! door was shut and I panicked thinking I left him out but no... his uv had moved and saw that he had squezed out of the small hole at the top where all the wires go in which was covered with tape!!!I looked round my room to see him sleeping on my headboard!!! Cheeky sod!

xx


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

had a wee bit of break through with dora tonight...put my hand in as normal...got my wee tail whip..as normal lol...and then she walked onto my hand and let me lift her out the enclosure...so its safe to say im slightly chuffed with myself lol xx


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Bravo! Dora seems to calm down.

Zorro has an appointment at the Vet on Monday. He calmed down as well. With a little bit of patience I can even touch him without being butchered, but it's a daily mood thing. I think he now starts to settle down in his new home.


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

My rhino iggy Spike, at about 8 months old. He's (I'm 90% sure it's a he) just shy of 2 years old now, and maybe 2 and a half feet long. Eats like a pig. The vet was shocked when I went in for a yearly wellness exam with him at how big round he was. He's slimmed down slightly, but is still well-fed. I'll post some new piccies later. I also wanna make his cage more natural; right now it's only a stump to bask on, a food and water bowl, a tub to soak in, his lights, and a branch. I feel bad every time I watch him venture around his cage.


----------



## Baxtor (Oct 13, 2008)

Lovely rhino there m8, nice to see another owner here :2thumb:
Have you got any pics of him as he is now?
would love to see them


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

wizzysjpip said:


> i couldnt leave my Lola out of this thread...
> so many beautiful females and handsome males..
> great thread!!wahoooooooooo
> 
> ...


Love your terrarium, my iguana is a bit smaller than lola at dec2009 so i see how much mine is gonna grow in one year :lol2:

thanks


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

hey all

I moved house this weekend and now Jacks is in the living room on a table so a bit higher up.. can't wait to get him a bigger viv.. just need to find someone that makes them or work out how much it will be to make it myself.

He is a little nervous again which is annoying to have a set back but i am sure he will settle in again soon! Still no tail wipping or anything which is a good sign I suppose.

The only thing we have noticed is that he has a small lump like on his stomach... not sure what it is.. anyone got any suggestions?

May book him into the vets for a once over anyway considering just to check everything.

Hows your iggys?

Lou x


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe you should check your vet... I would be worried :gasp:

My iggy is shedding, and is a bit mad about the itch, but a good bath and help on removing skin and it calms down...: victory:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

I am very worried! I haven't actually seen it but my partner has... i thought it could be just the way he is sitting etc and could just be a bone? But we have used corn cob and orchid bark and worried he could have eaten some.. on this subject can you suggest the best substrate? when we bought him we were recommended corn cob but then realised it was rubbish when it got wet!! then we were recommended orchid bark with another pet shop but then realised its almost impossible to see his poo!!! may have to go to newspaper but its not very attractive!!!

Only had him about a month so will take him to a vets for a full check up... 

xx


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> I am very worried! I haven't actually seen it but my partner has... i thought it could be just the way he is sitting etc and could just be a bone? But we have used corn cob and orchid bark and worried he could have eaten some.. on this subject can you suggest the best substrate? when we bought him we were recommended corn cob but then realised it was rubbish when it got wet!! then we were recommended orchid bark with another pet shop but then realised its almost impossible to see his poo!!! may have to go to newspaper but its not very attractive!!!
> 
> Only had him about a month so will take him to a vets for a full check up...
> 
> xx


I have mine for two months now, so i'm kinda stater...
although i've read much and talked a lot with experts, I use a kinda of dirt for reptiles where i have heating cables and on top of that i have a substrate composed of bits of wood (also for reptiles) don't now the names of the substrates... I was told to don't let any bit of wood substrate smaller than my iguana mouth, and so i did...

The dirt is good for keeping humidity levels and you just need to put some water on and with the heating cables, the evapotranspiration will take care of the rest... The "bits of wood" as i call it, will prevent the iggy to reach the dirt (unless he is a digger lol).

If your iggy as something in he's stomach you should really check it out, for it might be a bit of swallown substrate, no bones should be sticking out in that region...


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

i cant undestand why everyone gets advice to not use substrate on here and everywhere else. 
yet people still tend to do it and tink it will be alirght. 

substrate warnings are there as advice to be heeded, many people have gotten away using substrate with no issues, but even if there was the slight chance wouldnt you want the best for your little grren dude. 


substrate isnt only a concerne when it comes to oral ingestion, there is the potential to rectally ingest it. 

either way it isnt good. 

although substrate int he bottom of your viv may be great for holding humidity, it is also great for harbouring germs and allowing bacteria to build up.
your iguana poops three parts solid, liquid and urates. these sit inside your woodchip/corn chip whatever and fester, heating it only increases the chance for airborne infection. 

for all the people who say they have read loads and know a bit Why are you using substrate???

all the material i have read which will prob be the same as you have, doesn't say too use it. 


arrrgghh it really winds me up. if you want the best for your ig dont live in the 'it'll be alright' world.

@wilderness _ the things you have read and these experts you have spoke to told you to use substrate???? or did they ( which they should have) say not too and you have disregarded it?

all the people i regard as knowledged and respected say not to.

also @ wilderness, your iguana can and will dig and he/she will be quite persistent. if its a she you will have much grvidity digging if its a guy its kind of a restless digging or a psychological issue


solutions after the rant:-

carpet, newspaper, lino. these are suitable materials. 
if you wanna know goods and bads of each i shall continue. 

@ louise- pics are always good.

what is evapotranspiration????


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

the reason i ask is that this is a discussion thread of people who own iggys so want to know what they use.. i have read so many things and have had so much advice which is all different and as i am knew to iguanas i am unsure on what to us but i appreciate your help and think i will invest in some lino or carpet.. thank you.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> the reason i ask is that this is a discussion thread of people who own iggys so want to know what they use.. i have read so many things and have had so much advice which is all different and as i am knew to iguanas i am unsure on what to us but i appreciate your help and think i will invest in some lino or carpet.. thank you.


 
i can appreciate the deluge of info out there, it wasnt at you personally. 

lino is ace. it is easy clean . although it doesnt diperse heat very well.
i have a heat mat under my lino at his basking spot, if you place your hand a few cm round the edge of the heat mat area, the lino remains cool. ( i think i explained that poorly soz)

carpet is good, recommendations from people would be to use small peices in kinda squares that way you can replace little bits as needed, be careful however that your carpet doesnt start fraying and potentially can snag your little guys toes. 

newspaper is cheap and easy. but as you said earlier it isnt very appealing. and if your ig ever has a thrombie his claws will shred it up lol. 

i hope i havent disuaded you from asking me anything. my main concern is for the igs welfare, i just get kinda bothered by the people who just recite lines they have read with no understanding and offer it as advice. 

i agree the nature of information, is to filter out the BS. but if you like i woud suggest some literature for you to read. 

regards.
mahender and seraphine. :-0


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the iguana for dummies book and also have printed the entire green iguana society website and put into a folder for reference as i like to do my research for my iguanas safety and happy living. I purely just interested in other peoples experiences but that does not mean to say i will go on their advice as like you said it can be misleading. i am booking an appointment with a very specilised vet Reptiles and i trust he will give me superb advice on what to use! thanks for your help x


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> I have the iguana for dummies book and also have printed the entire green iguana society website and put into a folder for reference as i like to do my research for my iguanas safety and happy living. I purely just interested in other peoples experiences but that does not mean to say i will go on their advice as like you said it can be misleading. i am booking an appointment with a very specilised vet Reptiles and i trust he will give me superb advice on what to use! thanks for your help x


 
good luck louise hope you can keep us informed of the lump ..


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

mahender said:


> i cant undestand why everyone gets advice to not use substrate on here and everywhere else.
> yet people still tend to do it and tink it will be alirght.
> 
> substrate warnings are there as advice to be heeded, many people have gotten away using substrate with no issues, but even if there was the slight chance wouldnt you want the best for your little grren dude.
> ...


*Evapotranspiration* (ET) is a term used to describe the sum of evaporation and plant transpiration from the Earth's land surface to atmosphere. Evaporation accounts for the movement of water to the air from sources such as the soil, canopy interception, and waterbodies. Transpiration accounts for the movement of water within a plant and the subsequent loss of water as vapor through stomata in its leaves. Evapotranspiration is an important part of the water cycle. An element (such as a tree) that contributes to evapotranspiration can be called an *evapotranspirator

*AndI boil the substrate every 1-2 months to prevent germs...Also my iguana poops on the bathtub every day before sunset (lightout)... And if for some reason he/she as to do it in the terrarium he/she always does on a rock i put there, so it's easy to clean...

As far as i know substrate gives a more realistic environment for your iguana, and without it the iguana wont feel confortable scraching the floor to walk...

I give the iggy medicine against germs, and keep the substrate germ free...
Is it such a bad attitude that you have to "argh" me, or is it simply too much work for you to have a substrate (LIKE IGUANAS HAVE IN JUNGLE) real clean and free of germs???*

Regards

*


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> *Evapotranspiration* (ET) is a term used to describe the sum of evaporation and plant transpiration from the Earth's land surface to atmosphere. Evaporation accounts for the movement of water to the air from sources such as the soil, canopy interception, and waterbodies. Transpiration accounts for the movement of water within a plant and the subsequent loss of water as vapor through stomata in its leaves. Evapotranspiration is an important part of the water cycle. An element (such as a tree) that contributes to evapotranspiration can be called an *evapotranspirator*
> 
> AndI boil the substrate every 1-2 months to prevent germs...Also my iguana poops on the bathtub every day before sunset (lightout)... And if for some reason he/she as to do it in the terrarium he/she always does on a rock i put there, so it's easy to clean...
> 
> ...


 
i think in the world of captive iguanas the floor is the least of concerns in making an igs home feel like the jungles. 

when you let your iguana out to free roam. do you walk in front of him throwing wood chips down? do you have a river underneath his basking spot for him to base jump into when he feels unsafe. 

i wish to do the safest and best options for my captive iguana. 
ok here goes.....

from tricias water dragons site:-

Substrate is the caging material that you may chose to place on the bottom of the cage. A good substrate is something that the iguana can not or will not ingest (causing potential impaction problems) and something that is easy for you to maintain so as to keep the iguanas cage clean.
Suitable substrates may include artificial grass- please make sure that you melt or bind the edges of this astroturf like carpet and the tufts will come out and could be ingested by your iguana very easily, a thicker, perhaps green low pile carpet- repti-carpet - just be sure the fibers are tightly woven and don't fray easily. Fine carpet fibers can get caught around your iguanas claws and cut off circulation. Please inspect your iguanas claws on a regular basis if you use a carpet like substrate or if your iguana free roams you house on a regular basis. IF you do use a carpet like substrate you might want to cut two pieces of carpet so that a clean one can be placed in the cage when the first one becomes soiled and must be cleaned, and just trade them back and forth as they become soiled.
Butcher paper, paper towels and occasionally newspaper (careful of the inks used on newspapers as they could give off fumes that could make your iguana ill) can also be used on the bottom of the enclosure. Some people also use linoleum or tiles on the bottom of the cage- this makes for a quick easy to clean surface. Alfalfa pellets may also be used as substrate as these are edible, however any moisture getting on the pellets can cause them to mould very quickly, so moist or damp pellets should be removed as soon as they are noticed.
*Substrates such as commercially sold reptile litter, bark chips, corn cob substrate, walnut shell substrate and or gravel, pebbles, sand or soil, can all be accidentally or purposely ingested by your iguana. Some of these packages claim that they are digestible. Unfortunately I have heard of many bowel impactions from products that claim they are digestible. I simply wouldn't take the chance. If you do choose to use a bark type substrate such as orchid bark, please make sure that you sift through the bark pieces and remove any that are smaller than your iguana's head. This will lessen the chance of your iguana eating a piece of bark and having it lodge in its intestines causing a bowel impaction.*
If your iguana is allowed out of it's cage to roam about or if it's a free roamer you should also be aware that your iguana may eat some very odd objects that it might find lying around, ranging from tissues, paper towels, loose change, kids toys, pieces of clothing such as underwear for example ... yep, it's been done ... It's simply amazing the kinds of things that have been found in iguana's bellies ... so please, if your iguana is allowed out of it's cage on occasion please make sure that there is nothing lying around that could fit in it's mouth and be swallowed. These animals are curious creatures and just seem to have a way of getting into trouble when we aren't being careful! 

iguana substrate. - www.ReptileForums.com

Iguana: Substrate debate

ok for louise this is from the GIS.
Cage Accessories

Iguana Supplies - Create the Perfect Iguana Habitat | Green Iguanas as Pets

taken from monster diets.
*Substrate*

There are numerous choices for substrate for iguanas. Newspaper is probably the most suitable choice, although it is not too attractive. More aesthetically pleasing substrates include bark or mulch substrates or cage carpets. Try to provide a large bark size for smaller iguanas to avoid impactions due to accidental ingestion. If you use a cage carpet, do not use one that has loose threads around the edges, as these may be eaten by the iguanas. They may also get the loose threads wrapped around their toes or feet and can loose digits this way.
*Corn cob and cedar bedding are completely inappropriate*. Corn cob is very likely to lead to impactions, and cedar chips are toxic to reptiles. Sand substrates are less appropriate for iguanas, as they do better with a bark substrate that will keep the humidity higher.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't let my iguana free roam yet... it's too small:lol2: and the house might be hazard to such a small creature...

I walk him/her on my shoulder/head everyday.

Thanks for all the details about substrate i apreciated it : victory: it says exactly what i said before : victory:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.baskingspot.com/iguanas/igbook/housing.html

Iguana Cages, Enclosures, Habitats @ BuySuperworms.com

Iguana Housing

taken from melissa kaplans ICFS


*SUBSTRATE*
When you go to a pet store or view an online herp supply catalog, you may be overwhelmed by
the choices available to consumers. Fortunately, the decision is very easy: the majority of the
substrates sold for pets, including are completely unsuitable for your iguana. This includes the
ones with pictures of green iguanas on the packaging or in the company's advertising.​

*U
NSAFE AND UNSUITABLE​*
​​Do not use walnut or corn cob, kitty litters of any kind, wood shavings, gravel, sand, "Calci-Sand",
rock, pebbles, bark, "lizard litters", "iguana-approved bark" or any other particulate matter as
substrate. No matter how closely you watch your iguana (keep in mind that you will not be
watching them 24 hours a day, 7 days a week!), they will end up ingesting them, on purpose or
accidentally.
These substrates can cause injury to the gut wall as they pass through the gut--​
​
_if _they
pass through the gut. Too often they get stuck in the gut, causing an impaction (obstruction,
blockage) which prevents food from passing through. The iguana stops eating, is unable to
defecate, wastes build up in the system, and trapped food rots causing bacterial infections and
gas. While this is going on, dehydration generally sets in as the body tries to move the mass. As
the bolus of jammed food and substrate builds, it can perforate the gut, leading to emergency
surgery (if the owner catches it in time and the iguana is still healthy enough to tolerate the
surgery and anesthesia) or death.​​Iguana Care, Feeding & Socialization | © 1991, 2006 Melissa Kaplan Last update: 07/11/06
11
Vets have pulled all of the above substrates out of iguana intestines, as well as strings
from Astroturf that was never hemmed or trimmed or was allowed to begin unraveling. They have
also removed, push pins, tacks, pennies, balloons, condoms, silk underwear, and human and dog
hairballs. Some unlucky iguanas didn't survive the surgery to remove coins and other objects,
including a Boy Scout pin with out its safety backing. I cannot stress enough just how important it
is that ​
​
_no particulate substrate _be used, and that you pick up after yourself and your kids. Iguanas
are very much like human babies in that whatever they see that is new is very likely going to end
up being licked and accidentally ingested, or ingested on purpose.
There is another problem caused by particulate substrates: they get stuck on sticky bits of
iguana anatomy. When iguanas defecates, they often evert (stick out through the vent) cloacal
tissue (males and females) or their hemipenes (males). Once the wastes have been forced out
through the vent, the tissue is retracted. If the everted tissue comes into contact with particulate
substrate, some of those particles can be dragged inside the body. This can be bad enough if the
particles end up inside the cloaca. In males, small particles may become lodged in the grooves in
their hemipenes. (If you've ever had a severe bladder infection or tried to pass a kidney stone,
you'll have some idea of just how pleasant this isn't for your iguana.)
There is only one particulate substrate that could be considered safe, but it, too, is
associated with health problems: alfalfa pellets. Alfalfa pellets are the only ones that are truly
digestible - when they are broken down with water or the natural juices in the iguana's salad. If
eaten dry, they may cause a problem, as they will draw on more fluid in the gut, which can cause
dehydration or, since our iguanas are generally already somewhat dehydrated just from being kept
outside their native range, increase their level of dehydration. If too many are ingested at one
time, they may cause an impaction as they lodge in the gut, or injure the gut lining. The other
problem with alfalfa pellets as substrate is that bacteria and molds will grow in the pellets
dampened by food, spilled water, and urates. If you choose to use these pellets, you will need to
thoroughly clean out the pellets when they are wetted to make sure you get all contaminated
pellets out, and disinfect the enclosure to kill off the bacteria or mold growing on the floor of the
tank under the pellets.​​*"But the product was made for iguanas…"*
That doesn't mean the products were actually designed and marketed by people who care
whether they are actually appropriate for your iguana--or any other reptile. Pet product
manufacturers and pet stores are in business to make money. Magazines need advertising
revenues to help keep subscription costs down yet still make a profit.
Why do manufacturers and pet stores continue to sell products that too many pet owners
and reptile vets have found harmful? Because most owners don't complain when their pet has
been traumatically injured or killed by them. I know several iguana owners whose iguanas have
died, and many more whose iguanas have suffered terribly and then had to undergo major surgery
to remove impacted substrates. Despite the owners' griping and complaining to me, however, they
never bothered to put pen to paper to write a letter to the manufacturer or store.
A complaint form letter has been devised to help make the complaint and notification
process a little easier. If your pet is harmed by a product that you presumed to be safe and
appropriate for your reptile based on the marketing of that product, and you used the product
according to the instructions or illustrations provided by the manufacturer or pet stores, please
write them when your reptile is harmed or killed by it. If you can provide supporting documentation
from your veterinarian, either a letter or operative report, all the better. If you and everyone else
whose reptiles are harmed or killed by these products don't let these companies and businesses​
know every time it happens, nothing will change and more reptiles will needlessly suffer and die.


i mean no disrepsect to you wilderness, and i am not into ego challenges, i am only interested in iguana welfare. .

can you tellme what is this iguana medicine you give to keep him/her germ free.

​


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

don't know, the vet prepared it and give it to me....


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> I* have the iguana for dummies book and also have printed the entire green iguana society website and put into a folder for reference as i like to do my research for my iguanas safety and happy living.* I purely just interested in other peoples experiences but that does not mean to say i will go on their advice as like you said it can be misleading. i am booking an appointment with a very specilised vet Reptiles and i trust he will give me superb advice on what to use! thanks for your help x


 


























Once you've got a basic enclosure or free roaming area designed and put together, you will need several additional items to make your iguana's habitat complete.

*Substrates: *People often wonder about what type of substrate they should use in their iguana's enclosure. There are many options, but it is important that you not use any particulate substrates such as wood chips, dirt or sand. Iguanas constantly tongue-flick their environment. This behavior allows them to gather and analyze information about their surroundings. Anything that sticks to the tongue will most likely be ingested, including indigestible substances that can cause impaction of the digestive tract. Acceptable substrate materials include newspaper with non-toxic ink, plain butcher paper, paper towels and pieces of indoor/outdoor carpet. If you use carpet, be sure to fold and tape the edges under to prevent them from unraveling. Loose threads can get caught around your iguana's toes and can cut off circulation. Also, be sure to have a few extra pieces handy so you can replace soiled pieces during routine cage cleaning. Be wary of particulate substrate products that claim to be "reptile-safe" and digestible if ingested. If your iguana ingests enough of something, or a large enough piece, impaction can result. It's safer to simply avoid particulate substrates altogether.

One additional thing to consider is protecting the wood floors in large enclosures from spills and other accidents that may soak through carpet or other substrates. One easy way to protect wood floors from moisture and provide a surface that is easy to clean and disinfect is to cover the enclosure floor with vinyl. Vinyl sheets the size of small rooms can be purchased fairly cheaply at many home improvement stores. These can be cut to fit, and either tacked down or glued in place. Non-toxic silicon sealant, such as would be used to seal aquaria, can be used to seal around the edge of the floor, to prevent moisture from getting underneath the vinyl. An even easier way to seal the edges is with rolls of caulkstrip, which is made to go along tubs. Using vinyl on the floor of the enclosure is an easy way to protect wood and provide an easy- to-clean surface. The photos below show an enclosure floor that is covered with vinyl and sealed with caulkstrip. This particular enclosure floor is 6'LX3'W, and the vinyl was cut from a 6'X6' remnant which was purchased at a hardware store for $21.00 (US). As you can see, the floor looks nice, is easy to keep clean, and was covered at very little cost.


















*Climbing and Basking Materials: *It is imperative that you provide adequate climbing structures in your iguana's habitat. Large iguanas require fairly wide, sturdy "branches" on which to climb and bask. Shelves made of various sized boards are recommended over branches because they are better able to comfortably and safely support the weight of an adult iguana. Iguanas prefer to throw their arms back along their sides when they are really comfortable and relaxed. Wider shelves that allow them to do that are best. The photos below show Jake (L) and Donnie (R) hanging out on their favorite basking shelf, which is made of a 2"x10" board. Notice how Jake has his arms thrown back in perfect relaxation.



You'll notice that the shelves are covered with carpet. Covering the shelves and climbing materials in your iguana's enclosure with indoor/outdoor carpet provides a material for the iguana to get a grip on. Carpets tend to unravel and produce dangerous hanging threads, so it is recommended that you fold the edges under and duct tape them to prevent shredding. Another option is to wrap thick, strong rope around the branches or shelves and glue it in place. This will provide your iguana with a gripping surface to aid in climbing. Keep in mind that you must be able to easily clean the shelves, so materials that can be removed and washed work best.

*Gauges: *You will need to carefully monitor the conditions in your iguana's habitat. It is important that you have several well-placed and accurate thermometers to measure temperatures in basking areas and in other areas, as well as gauges to measure humidity.

*Food and Water Dishes: *You will also need sturdy, easily cleaned food and water dishes that are shallow and easy for your iguana to use. Even though iguanas do not drink often, it is important to always provide them with fresh drinking water.

In addition, you may want to provide your iguana with a shallow tub of water in which it can soak. Many iguanas enjoy soaking, and it not only encourages them to drink, but also aids in shedding. There are a few things to keep in mind if you plan to provide a water tub. First of all, you want something that is large enough for your iguana to climb into and out of without tipping over, but at the same time you do not want something that is so big that your iguana cannot get in and out easily. The tub should be large enough for your iguana to sit comfortably in. Secondly, be sure not to fill the tub too full. Iguanas can drown, even in shallow water. It is recommended that small iguanas not be left unsupervised in a large tub of water. Thirdly, iguanas are predisposed to defecating in water, and, after soaking, will often use their water tub as a toilet. Be prepared for this, and have the means to properly clean and disinfect the tub (see our *Cleaning and Cleanliness* page). You must also be prepared to clean the tub as soon as possible after you see that it is soiled.











*Hiding Places: *Iguanas, especially young ones, need to be able to get away to a place where they feel safe, secure and undisturbed. For small iguanas, a hide log or some other type of hiding place should be provided. There are many different styles of hiding structures available, so you need to choose something that will work well for your iguana in its habitat. Adult iguanas not only have less of a need to hide, but they obviously won't fit in your average hide box. However, they too occasionally need to "get away" – particularly if their habitat is in a busy spot of the house where activity and noise are frequent. It is sometimes helpful to design a habitat that includes a hiding spot or two, and allows the iguana to relax unobserved.

Click on the links listed below to find information on ways to provide heat, light and humidity, why building an enclosure may be better than buying one, what materials you can use to build an enclosure, plans and suggestions for building, how and if to house two or more iguanas together, and tips on outdoor sunning cages.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> don't know, the vet prepared it and give it to me....


 
really???


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah really, shouldn't i trust him?


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

it isnt that. i am interested to know what is goin into my guy. 


if it was your child ( as seraphine is one of mine) would you not ask what in it?

heaven forbid, but if you had to take your guy to the emergency vets. and they ask if he is on medication etc. what will you say?


i dont know your vet so cannot speak. but for personal knowledge.

ha ha you see know im curious as to what it is. ( not so i can poo poo you), i am now genuinely interested. 

what is it for and what do you do with it?
thanks...


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

mahender said:


> it isnt that. i am interested to know what is goin into my guy.
> 
> 
> if it was your child ( as seraphine is one of mine) would you not ask what in it?
> ...


sure i asked him about what it was, he said it's a mixture of different anti-germs solutions... and he gave me a seringe to put in the iguana mouth and make it swallow...

i don't know much about medicine all i know is what the vet told me ..."mixture of anti-germ solutions"


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks pal.

is this for a pre existing illness or daily for optimum health??


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

to keep germs off the intestines, and optimum health


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for discussing with me. i appreciate it. : victory:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

mahender said:


> thanks for discussing with me. i appreciate it. : victory:


I really don't know much about it, just what i said to you...

Anyway, returning to the substrate issue, I have those pieces of wood much bigger than the iguana's mouth, however i'm going to make a big terrarium for him/her, like you have, maybe than isn't so easy to keep the substrate clean as i do now...

So I was wondering about rocks, of the size of a fist in the floor, that way it's easy to clean and i can hide my heating cables...

what do you think?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

On the substrate arguement, i have newspaper. I'd also like to know what this thing is you're giving your iguana... out of curiosity. Do you have the bottle or a reciept? Surely it'll tell you on that 
Just so i can ask my vet about it.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

He just gave me a syringe (without needle) to give the iguana, the cocktail was already done... he just told me of the effects, i don't realy now what's the contents, but next time i go to the vet i'll ask more and keep you posted


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> He just gave me a syringe (without needle) to give the iguana, the cocktail was already done... he just told me of the effects, i don't realy now what's the contents, but next time i go to the vet i'll ask more and keep you posted


Thanks


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd just like you say, your iguanas are all very amazing looking. If I ever had the room in my life time I'd rescue one, but that wont be anytime soon.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Melonhelmet said:


> I'd just like you say, your iguanas are all very amazing looking. If I ever had the room in my life time I'd rescue one, but that wont be anytime soon.


Thanks Iguanas are amazing creatures indeed and as a recent owner (or father) I have to say i never thought they were so smart:2thumb:


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

mahender said:


> really???


It left me puzzled as well. You oughtned to give an iguana unnecessary medicine. If you keep the viv clean, then your iguana has nothing to be 'immunised' against.

I have plain lino on the floor, by the way. He has his high seat made of cork bark, which he loves. Oh and he recently discovered the shelf I put in for him. He's lying on it now, eyes closes dozing...


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Stella71 said:


> It left me puzzled as well. You oughtned to give an iguana unnecessary medicine. If you keep the viv clean, then your iguana has nothing to be 'immunised' against.
> 
> I have plain lino on the floor, by the way. He has his high seat made of cork bark, which he loves. Oh and he recently discovered the shelf I put in for him. He's lying on it now, eyes closes dozing...


the doctor told me to "immunised" my iguana because i brought it from the petstore at the time, and keep this in mind i just follow the vets orders i don't medicate my animals because i want to...

Also I do my part in keeping the terrarium clean.

regards


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> *Evapotranspiration* (ET) is a term used to describe the sum of evaporation and plant transpiration from the Earth's land surface to atmosphere. Evaporation accounts for the movement of water to the air from sources such as the soil, canopy interception, and waterbodies. Transpiration accounts for the movement of water within a plant and the subsequent loss of water as vapor through stomata in its leaves. Evapotranspiration is an important part of the water cycle. An element (such as a tree) that contributes to evapotranspiration can be called an *evapotranspirator*
> 
> AndI boil the substrate every 1-2 months to prevent germs...Also my iguana poops on the bathtub every day before sunset (lightout)... And if for some reason he/she as to do it in the terrarium he/she always does on a rock i put there, so it's easy to clean...
> 
> ...


 
this is the bit that i didnt understand, so do you go to the vets every week to get this stuff (or have a few month supply) or has your iguana had it once and that is all?


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

mahender said:


> this is the bit that i didnt understand, so do you go to the vets every week to get this stuff (or have a few month supply) or has your iguana had it once and that is all?


:lol2: no man he got it once, and it was to prevent or clean any bacteria on him, as well to reenforce him with essencial vitamins or whatever... will get more if the vet says so... but he is in very good health, anyway the vet says that you should give him this once a year or something like that...

he decides, I follow...


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> the doctor told me to "immunised" my iguana because i brought it from the petstore at the time, and keep this in mind i just follow the vets orders i don't medicate my animals because i want to...
> 
> Also I do my part in keeping the terrarium clean.
> 
> regards


I didn't say you would, I just said it puzzled me. Never heard of that before to be honest.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Stella71 said:


> I didn't say you would, I just said it puzzled me. Never heard of that before to be honest.


Neither do I... But i'm learning, however i'll ask what it is (in more detail) and tell you guys, but it won't be so soon that i'll go to the vet... 

Although i'll let you know...

what do you need the medecine name?


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> Neither do I... But i'm learning, however i'll ask what it is (in more detail) and tell you guys, but it won't be so soon that i'll go to the vet...
> 
> Although i'll let you know...
> 
> what do you need the medecine name?


Ingredients would be most interesting. Is your vet reptile-experienced? Thing is if you give him something that kills bacteria, you might kill his own bacteria which they have in their saliva and it's there for a reason.

Iguanas are usually quite tough and don't need that kind of 'immunisation', a good balanced food and addition vitamins and calcium should be all right to keep the chap going.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Stella71 said:


> Ingredients would be most interesting. Is your vet reptile-experienced? Thing is if you give him something that kills bacteria, you might kill his own bacteria which they have in their saliva and it's there for a reason.
> 
> Iguanas are usually quite tough and don't need that kind of 'immunisation', a good balanced food and addition vitamins and calcium should be all right to keep the chap going.


Yes he is a vet reptile-certified and i give my iguana calcium and vitamins...

do you want a list of ingredients???


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> *Evapotranspiration* (ET) is a term used to describe the sum of evaporation and plant transpiration from the Earth's land surface to atmosphere. Evaporation accounts for the movement of water to the air from sources such as the soil, canopy interception, and waterbodies. Transpiration accounts for the movement of water within a plant and the subsequent loss of water as vapor through stomata in its leaves. Evapotranspiration is an important part of the water cycle. An element (such as a tree) that contributes to evapotranspiration can be called an *evapotranspirator*
> 
> AndI boil the substrate every 1-2 months to prevent germs...Also my iguana poops on the bathtub every day before sunset (lightout)... And if for some reason he/she as to do it in the terrarium he/she always does on a rock i put there, so it's easy to clean...
> 
> ...





WILDERNESS said:


> *the doctor told me to "immunised" my iguana because i brought it from the petstore at the time,* and keep this in mind i just follow the vets orders i don't medicate my animals because i want to...
> 
> Also I do my part in keeping the terrarium clean.
> 
> regards





WILDERNESS said:


> :lol2: *no man he got it once, and it was to prevent or clean any bacteria on him,* as well to reenforce him with essencial vitamins or whatever... will get more if the vet says so... but he is in very good health, anyway the vet says that you should give him this once a year or something like that...
> 
> he decides, I follow...


i understand now, my initial understanding from our posts, to me, implied that when i said about substrate and you were defensive. That you had some regular medicine or stuff to combat the potential harmful properties of the substrate or bacterias that may be present. im not really interested now in what it is. 

now i see that in fact it has nothing to do with maintaining his health, your iguana got an initial health check, and some sort of a booster injection as he was store bought.

so i subsequently stand by my remarks.




mahender said:


> i cant undestand why everyone gets advice to not use substrate on here and everywhere else.
> yet people still tend to do it and tink it will be alirght.
> 
> substrate warnings are there as advice to be heeded, many people have gotten away using substrate with no issues, but even if there was the slight chance wouldnt you want the best for your little grren dude.
> ...


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I have nothing help, profound or inciteful to add here.

I love Iggies! :flrt::notworthy:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Morning all

Took a couple of piccys on my iphone this morn so not great quality..

here is his breakfast... 







http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv296/xlouise17x/jacks5.jpg?t=1285664507

not sure how to reduce the size!! 
Spring greens, romaine lettuce, runner beans, blackberries, butternut squash, plum, red bell pepper, carrot, celery

and a couple of him and his substrate:

















http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv296/xlouise17x/jacks5.jpg?t=1285664507

orchid bark








http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv296/xlouise17x/jacks2.jpg?t=1285664507

half corn cob











xx

http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv296/xlouise17x/jacks5.jpg?t=1285664507


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

WILDERNESS said:


> :lol2: no man he got it once, and it was to prevent or clean any bacteria on him, as well to reenforce him with essencial vitamins or whatever... will get more if the vet says so... but he is in very good health, anyway the vet says that you should give him this once a year or something like that...
> 
> he decides, I follow...





What a sap:lol2: if you vet told you to throw your iggy in the river would you do that too!!!!!! your vet probably knows less about the health and care of an iggy than my 4 year old son [email protected] stella and Mehendar you can lead a horse to water but you cant make a stupid one drink!!!!!
I also do not use substrate I use a mix of lino and newspaper but please for all you newbie owners out there feel free to tell me why using a potentially harmful substrate is ok Im sure that your vet or your mums friends son or the local tramp under the bridge would obviously know so much more about the husbandary of a iggy than long term experienced keepers....namely the two highlighted that have already given you their excellent advice.......and why you would want to drug your ig up for no good reason is beyond me if he isnt ill he doesnt need medication........peace out:flrt:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> Wow, you have some lovely reptiles! Bubba looks great and love the pond.. wish I had a garden! Can't trust him on the balcony not to do a suicidal leap to the trees! Jacks loves his morning mist too!
> 
> Jacks loves romain lettuce but very rarely give it to him as a treat, he ate some greens from my hand the other day but not very often!
> 
> ...


 i we have our two iggys on herbi bed it gr8t for them an most of all SAFE its like pillits an it dont matter if thay eat it has it is safe for them : victory:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> Morning all
> 
> Took a couple of piccys on my iphone this morn so not great quality..
> 
> ...


I guess your kinda being dismissive by posting pics of your ig and his substrate, so i'll leave you to it. 

as i posted earlier corn cob is stated as not good. and having never actually seen it before i can now understand why. 

so ill leave it here and hope you change your view point. good luck and happy husbandry.

be careful when it somes to breeding season, you will have to be extra careful at poo times and when it comes to seminal deposits. both of these involve everting of the hemipenes.

i refer you to this again.


Do not use walnut or corn cob, kitty litters of any kind, wood shavings, gravel, sand, "Calci-Sand",
rock, pebbles, bark, "lizard litters", "iguana-approved bark" or any other particulate matter as
substrate. No matter how closely you watch your iguana (keep in mind that you will not be
watching them 24 hours a day, 7 days a week!), they will end up ingesting them, on purpose or
accidentally.
These substrates can cause injury to the gut wall as they pass through the gut--​ 


_if _they​ 
pass through the gut. Too often they get stuck in the gut, causing an impaction (obstruction,

blockage) which prevents food from passing through. The iguana stops eating, is unable to
defecate, wastes build up in the system, and trapped food rots causing bacterial infections and
gas. While this is going on, dehydration generally sets in as the body tries to move the mass. As
the bolus of jammed food and substrate builds, it can perforate the gut, leading to emergency
surgery (if the owner catches it in time and the iguana is still healthy enough to tolerate the
surgery and anesthesia) or death.​​





Iguana Care, Feeding & Socialization | © 1991, 2006 Melissa Kaplan Last update: 07/11/06

11
Vets have pulled all of the above substrates out of iguana intestines, as well as strings
from Astroturf that was never hemmed or trimmed or was allowed to begin unraveling. They have
also removed, push pins, tacks, pennies, balloons, condoms, silk underwear, and human and dog
hairballs. Some unlucky iguanas didn't survive the surgery to remove coins and other objects,
including a Boy Scout pin with out its safety backing. I cannot stress enough just how important it
is that ​






_no particulate substrate _be used, and that you pick up after yourself and your kids. Iguanas​ 
are very much like human babies in that whatever they see that is new is very likely going to end

up being licked and accidentally ingested, or ingested on purpose.
*There is another problem caused by particulate substrates: they get stuck on sticky bits of*
*iguana anatomy. When iguanas defecates, they often evert (stick out through the vent) cloacal*
*tissue (males and females) or their hemipenes (males). Once the wastes have been forced out*
*through the vent, the tissue is retracted. If the everted tissue comes into contact with particulate*
*substrate, some of those particles can be dragged inside the body. This can be bad enough if the*
*particles end up inside the cloaca. In males, small particles may become lodged in the grooves in*
*their hemipenes. (If you've ever had a severe bladder infection or tried to pass a kidney stone,*
*you'll have some idea of just how pleasant this isn't for your iguana.)*
There is only one particulate substrate that could be considered safe, but it, too, is
associated with health problems: alfalfa pellets. Alfalfa pellets are the only ones that are truly
digestible - when they are broken down with water or the natural juices in the iguana's salad. If
eaten dry, they may cause a problem, as they will draw on more fluid in the gut, which can cause
dehydration or, since our iguanas are generally already somewhat dehydrated just from being kept
outside their native range, increase their level of dehydration. If too many are ingested at one
time, they may cause an impaction as they lodge in the gut, or injure the gut lining. The other
problem with alfalfa pellets as substrate is that bacteria and molds will grow in the pellets
dampened by food, spilled water, and urates. If you choose to use these pellets, you will need to
thoroughly clean out the pellets when they are wetted to make sure you get all contaminated
pellets out, and disinfect the enclosure to kill off the bacteria or mold growing on the floor of the
tank under the pellets.​​








Reptilequeen said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> What a sap:lol2: if you vet told you to throw your iggy in the river would you do that too!!!!!! your vet probably knows less about the health and care of an iggy than my 4 year old son [email protected] stella and Mehendar you can lead a horse to water but you cant make a stupid one drink!!!!!
> I also do not use substrate I use a mix of lino and newspaper but please for all you newbie owners out there feel free to tell me why using a potentially harmful substrate is ok Im sure that your vet or your mums friends son or the local tramp under the bridge would obviously know so much more about the husbandary of a iggy than long term experienced keepers....namely the two highlighted that have already given you their excellent advice.......and why you would want to drug your ig up for no good reason is beyond me if he isnt ill he doesnt need medication........peace out:flrt:


you rock. lol. is there an opening for reptile king??:flrt::flrt:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

mahender said:


> I guess your kinda being dismissive by posting pics of your ig and his substrate, so i'll leave you to it.
> 
> as i posted earlier corn cob is stated as not good. and having never actually seen it before i can now understand why.
> 
> ...


 
I took note in what you had written yesterday and also note that you requested photos hence why I posted this morning.. yes corn cob is dangeorus I agree with that however it is only temporary until I can get a replacement! the pet shop I bought him from originally had him in that and sold him with that.. obviously they were wrong to do that! 

To be honest, I find you very rude in the way you word things, I care very much about my iguana hence why I set up this discussion board and why I do endless amount of research so try and be a little nicer please.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> What a sap:lol2: if you vet told you to throw your iggy in the river would you do that too!!!!!! your vet probably knows less about the health and care of an iggy than my 4 year old son [email protected] stella and Mehendar you can lead a horse to water but you cant make a stupid one drink!!!!!
> I also do not use substrate I use a mix of lino and newspaper but please for all you newbie owners out there feel free to tell me why using a potentially harmful substrate is ok Im sure that your vet or your mums friends son or the local tramp under the bridge would obviously know so much more about the husbandary of a iggy than long term experienced keepers....namely the two highlighted that have already given you their excellent advice.......and why you would want to drug your ig up for no good reason is beyond me if he isnt ill he doesnt need medication........peace out:flrt:


AHHH you should introduce me your 4 old son than... Maybe is better than my vet and cheaper!!!

A remark i do not drug my iguana, read the post!!! He got a boost of vitamins and something to kill any harmfull bacteria, because she came directly from the breeder and i decided to immunise my iguana!!!!

peace off...


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

why would you want to stress your ig out by takin him to see a silly little man/woman in a white coat that has just come out of nappys an has not got a clue wot his on about for nuthing well wot can i say. yes not all vets are that but most are : victory:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

ahahaha hey peolple don't take your pets to the vet they're silly :lol2:

don't do as the vets say...

wise advices guyssss get F*CKING REAL!!!!


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

WILDERNESS said:


> ahahaha hey peolple don't take your pets to the vet they're silly :lol2:
> 
> don't do as the vets say...
> 
> wise advices guyssss get F*CKING REAL!!!!


 no you just need to do your f...ing home work an make sure thay no about the rep you have. would you like it if you tuck your to one that did'nt know wot the f..k he/she was doing an it endded up f..king dead


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

It is a wise idea to do your research on the vet... there are some things they can do that we can't ie. xray! I've found a few in the area however been recommended one and done my research and found the best vet who is extremely specailised in reptiles whereby my local vets apparently a specialist reptile but has no qualifications to prove it! It is also wise to take in what they have said however not go soley on that information.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

litminx said:


> no you just need to do your f...ing home work an make sure thay no about the rep you have. would you like it if you tuck your to one that did'nt know wot the f..k he/she was doing an it endded up f..king dead


I did make sure and he is a certified rept doc, he has iguanas and said to give that to kill any harmfull bacteria...

I don't want my iguana dead so i followed doctors orders!

But since you know more, I'm happy to ear it, since here it's free and i don't have to pay the vet!!!!

:lol2:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> It is a wise idea to do your research on the vet... there are some things they can do that we can't ie. xray! I've found a few in the area however been recommended one and done my research and found the best vet who is extremely specailised in reptiles whereby my local vets apparently a specialist reptile but has no qualifications to prove it! It is also wise to take in what they have said however not go soley on that information.


I did all that, why do you assume i didn't???


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> I took note in what you had written yesterday and also note that you requested photos hence why I posted this morning.. yes corn cob is dangeorus I agree with that however it is only temporary until I can get a replacement! the pet shop I bought him from originally had him in that and sold him with that.. obviously they were wrong to do that!
> 
> To be honest, I find you very rude in the way you word things, I care very much about my iguana hence why I set up this discussion board and why I do endless amount of research so try and be a little nicer please.


i wasnt really sure how to respond to that. 
if you know corn cob is dangerous why dont you remove it and put newspaper in temporary. personally if i had read the bit i quoted from melissa kaplan then it is the first thing i qould have done when i got home.

also, if you could point out to me where and how i was rude i will learn from it. i have obviously conveyed a message that has been interpreted in a totally different way.

i havent disputed that you dont care about your guy. 

i think what ahs happened here is a usual case of you have let your ego get in the way of what is important. im not really interested in who i am speaking to. it is all about the iguanas. however, sometimes you get nice owners that compliment there beautiful iguanas. please chekc my previous responses to people i have spoken no differently, if anything they are usually met with less politeness.

if i was told yesterday that something was dangerous to my ig. it certainly wouldnt be there today.

but.... advice is just that..

with that im done with this thread, good luck and have fun discussing the happy iguana pics.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

WILDERNESS said:


> I did all that, why do you assume i didn't???


Don't worry Wilderness I am on your side! Think you done the right thing about going to the vets.. you trusted the vet with what he gave you to give to your lizard, nothing wrong in that... when you go to your doctors and they prescribe you something do you ask for the ingredients and question them? Do you not take it because you don't think you should be taken it?? I am just answering to whoever said never take your pet to the vets!


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> I took note in what you had written yesterday and also note that you requested photos hence why I posted this morning.. yes corn cob is dangeorus I agree with that however it is only temporary until I can get a replacement! the pet shop I bought him from originally had him in that and sold him with that.. obviously they were wrong to do that!
> 
> To be honest, I find you very rude in the way you word things, I care very much about my iguana hence why I set up this discussion board and why I do endless amount of research so try and be a little nicer please.



right ok iv bit my tongue but cant any longer:devil: you have been given advice and just stated yourself you know corn cob is bad:bash: if this is the case why the :censor: are you still using it! if you truely cared about your iggy you would ditch the sub and get your self to the shop and buy a newspaper as a temp sub! peeps like you really stress me out! you have been given sound advice hence why i didnt reply yesterday, but you just dont seem to be getting the msg!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/151974-substrates-have-caused-impaction-beardies.html

as for the vet issue iv never heard of a maqic injection you mention against bacteria, i get the feeling your ver could be taking the :censor: out of you to bump up the bill!:whistling2:


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

mahender said:


> i wasnt really sure how to respond to that.
> if you know corn cob is dangerous why dont you remove it and put newspaper in temporary. personally if i had read the bit i quoted from melissa kaplan then it is the first thing i qould have done when i got home.
> 
> also, if you could point out to me where and how i was rude i will learn from it. i have obviously conveyed a message that has been interpreted in a totally different way.
> ...



lol you beat me to it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

mahender said:


> i wasnt really sure how to respond to that.
> if you know corn cob is dangerous why dont you remove it and put newspaper in temporary. personally if i had read the bit i quoted from melissa kaplan then it is the first thing i qould have done when i got home.
> 
> also, if you could point out to me where and how i was rude i will learn from it. i have obviously conveyed a message that has been interpreted in a totally different way.
> ...


 
I had only read your posts this morning as I am online mostly during office hours as all other times I am looking after my iguana or partner! 

I appreciate you taking your time in doing research for me and trying to help me out as I am always learning.

There is no need to leave this thread I just think we all need to change the subject, re-read the first post and remember why this thread is here in the first place.

x


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> Don't worry Wilderness I am on your side! Think you done the right thing about going to the vets.. you trusted the vet with what he gave you to give to your lizard, nothing wrong in that... when you go to your doctors and they prescribe you something do you ask for the ingredients and question them? Do you not take it because you don't think you should be taken it?? I am just answering to whoever said never take your pet to the vets!


I asked him, and he told me it was a boost of calcium, vitamins and something for killing harmfull bacteria... and that was enough for me I didn't ask for the components of that mixture, i'm not a chemist or a biology expert... so i was happy with his explanation and it seemed a good think to do...

that simple.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Why does everyone feel the need to use profanities to get their point across? Whats wrong with the Queens English? It makes for much simpler and direct reading and discussion.

Mahender, and Im sure the others know what they're talking about regarding the Iguanas husbandry and essentially are just trying to give you the best advice on behalf of the animal, little else is really important.

Corn cob 'CAN' be dangerous, and so in this instance it would be best to remove it until you can replace it with something else, if anything at all


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

WILDERNESS said:


> I asked him, and he told me it was a boost of calcium, vitamins and something for killing harmfull bacteria... and that was enough for me I didn't ask for the components of that mixture, i'm not a chemist or a biology expert... so i was happy with his explanation and it seemed a good think to do...
> 
> that simple.


If the vets an exotics specialist then why would you question their judgement unless you knew any better? You wouldnt would you, as that is what they are paid to do, and expected to know what they're doing!

The booster your Ig recieved certainly shouldn't do any harm, so the discussion on that point should really end there.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

heres some cute pics so i dont leave as the bad man. 


here he is eatin baby food. very cute.


















awwww look at this one. he had his leg up for no reason for ages. how cute...









sharing the love last year. awwwww.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

fran2491 said:


> right ok iv bit my tongue but cant any longer:devil: you have been given advice and just stated yourself you know corn cob is bad:bash: if this is the case why the :censor: are you still using it! if you truely cared about your iggy you would ditch the sub and get your self to the shop and buy a newspaper as a temp sub! peeps like you really stress me out! you have been given sound advice hence why i didnt reply yesterday, but you just dont seem to be getting the msg!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/151974-substrates-have-caused-impaction-beardies.html
> 
> as for the vet issue iv never heard of a maqic injection you mention against bacteria, i get the feeling your ver could be taking the :censor: out of you to bump up the bill!:whistling2:


 
there is no need to be rude, as i just explained I only read the posts this morning and I am at work at the moment and can't drop everything to rush home to change his bedding. He rarely goes on the floor as he has plenty of things to climb on and as you all know iguanas like to be high! 

I have read many different things beforehand regarding the corn cob.. i thought i trusted the pet shop i bought him at as we have a good relationship with them. it was only this morning where I have read how dangerous it can be.

give me a break and be nice please. i am a responsible young lady who shows a lot of love and passion for my iguana. Why would I want to harm the poor little guy? 

Obviously the first thing I do this evening is remove the substrate.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Why does everyone feel the need to use profanities to get their point across? Whats wrong with the Queens English? It makes for much simpler and direct reading and discussion.
> 
> Mahender, and Im sure the others know what they're talking about regarding the Iguanas husbandry and essentially are just trying to give you the best advice on behalf of the animal, little else is really important.
> 
> Corn cob 'CAN' be dangerous, and so in this instance it would be best to remove it until you can replace it with something else, if anything at all


thanks jon

i have never professed to know anymore than anyone else at all. i merely learning and trying to do the best for these little guys.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

mahender said:


> heres some cute pics so i dont leave as the bad man.
> 
> 
> here he is eatin baby food. very cute.
> ...


 awwww bless how cute : victory:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

litminx said:


> it was'nt ment has to never take your pet to the vet it was ment has in DO YOUR F..KING HOME WORK an make sure thay know wot there doing. and are you on her side knowing she has got a really bad sub in her viv an not taken it out!


As mentioned above... corn cob CAN be dangerous... you make it out as if it being in there for 2 minutes will kill it!!!

thats enough of all the bitchiness in this thread please and change the subject.

Everyone needs to grow up and stop acting as if they know everything and the way other people do things is wrong.

There is no right or wrong in it at all.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Crownan said:


> If the vets an exotics specialist then why would you question their judgement unless you knew any better? You wouldnt would you, as that is what they are paid to do, and expected to know what they're doing!
> 
> The booster your Ig recieved certainly shouldn't do any harm, so the discussion on that point should really end there.


 
THANKS... this subject was getting me shot at, don't know why...


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

WILDERNESS said:


> THANKS... this subject was getting me shot at, don't know why...


seems like we both are Wilderness and I feel for no reason.. Lets hope this is the end of the nastiness


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> there is no need to be rude, as i just explained I only read the posts this morning and I am at work at the moment and can't drop everything to rush home to change his bedding. He rarely goes on the floor as he has plenty of things to climb on and as you all know iguanas like to be high!
> 
> I have read many different things beforehand regarding the corn cob.. i thought i trusted the pet shop i bought him at as we have a good relationship with them. it was only this morning where I have read how dangerous it can be.
> 
> ...


im glad you will be removing the sub hun, sorry for being blunt my main concern is the safety of your ig,iv had to pick up the pieces many a time with rescues who were impacted due to substraite so its something im very passionate about. to love and have paassion for your ig is great but you can never ever stop learning about them, reaserch is the key don`t just take the word of the pet shop:2thumb: most of the time they are just out to make money out of you :whip:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

litminx said:


> i did my ****ing homework and the pieces of wood in my terrarium are bigger than half of my iguanas body!!! is there a risk of swallowing??? i've boiled the substrate before i put it in, and i do it every 1-2 months for dessinfection, also there is no iguana shit in there because mine does he's needs in the bathtub!!
> 
> anything else???
> 
> you can be unpolite has you wish here!


 
:lol2: do you sell fish also??? ahahahaha figures...:lol2:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

litminx said:


> have i got your back up wot a f..king shame


 this is wot iv just had off her. any one else had a mes sent to them


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

the level of this topic is getting very low, it is a shame...

hope the best for all of you

bye


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

WILDERNESS said:


> :lol2: do you sell fish also??? ahahahaha figures...:lol2:


 i feel really sorry for your ig


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

litminx said:


> i did my ****ing homework and the pieces of wood in my terrarium are bigger than half of my iguanas body!!! is there a risk of swallowing??? i've boiled the substrate before i put it in, and i do it every 1-2 months for dessinfection, also there is no iguana shit in there because mine does he's needs in the bathtub!!
> 
> anything else???
> 
> you can be unpolite has you wish here!


Your language is awful. Its ruining the thread even more than it has been already. It is completely unnecessary, you can put your point across without those words 

Why is it so difficult to discuss things in this place maturely? :roll:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Your language is awful. Its ruining the thread even more than it has been already. It is completely unnecessary, you can put your point across without those words
> 
> Why is it so difficult to discuss things in this place maturely? :roll:


maturely is the right word to use Crownan.. i started this thread and feel this has all got out of hand and once again wish to revert back to the original message. we are all iguana owners agreed? why can't you all be civil towards each other? there is no need to being immature!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

i think litminx was posting a private message recieved from wilderness. 

louise maybe you should list what is and isnt allowed to be discussed.

and ive realised that youll struggle to not get peoples backs up in the lizard section when it is about lizards. 

you have to kinda realise, that as these creatures are so far removed from their natural environment and that we have to provide that surrounding as best as possible. and the fact they are such specialist creatures that people only care for the iguanas welfare ( well i can defo vouch for myself).

i am still wishing for you to highlight where i have been rude. coz if i have, i need to change it. if you sit and think im an arse, then your not gonna listen to what i have to say and defo not gonna implement my advice, then i have not acheived the best for the iggies..

thanks....


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

mahender said:


> i think litminx was posting a private message recieved from wilderness.
> 
> louise maybe you should list what is and isnt allowed to be discussed.
> 
> ...


 that is wot i was doing thank mate xx


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

!this is jay his just under a year old. his sub in his viv is herbi bed and even if he eats a bit of it. it is safe. this is wot both my iggys are on. get it from my pet shop( glovers reptle centre ). :flrt:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

mahender said:


> i think litminx was posting a private message recieved from wilderness.
> 
> louise maybe you should list what is and isnt allowed to be discussed.
> 
> ...


Welcome back - I don't have the time to go back through the messages highlighting where I believe you have been rude but like I have said I cannot understand why we can't all change the subject and move on.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

litminx said:


> !this is jay his just under a year old. his sub in his viv is herbi bed and even if he eats a bit of it. it is safe. this is wot both my iggys are on. get it from my pet shop( glovers reptle centre ). :flrt:image


herbi bed is a new one.. will do some research into it... orchid bark has been working well for me at the moment as its bigger than his mouth although its too dark and hard to see his poo...


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

WILDERNESS said:


> AHHH you should introduce me your 4 old son than... Maybe is better than my vet and cheaper!!!
> 
> A remark i do not drug my iguana, read the post!!! He got a boost of vitamins and something to kill any harmfull bacteria, because she came directly from the breeder and i decided to immunise my iguana!!!!
> 
> peace off...


looooooooooooooooooool you cant even care for your own iggy why on earth would I let you anywhere near my child....you have had your iggy for a month you muppet I have a 14 yr old a 7yr old a 1yr old iggy so maybe you should try taking advice when you are offered it by long term keepers that actually KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT you people are jokers I give it eighteen months before you all start rehoming....and when you do I knoow of a fantastic lady who is great with igs:whistling2: so drop me a pm and peace out or p:censor:ss off :flrt:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> looooooooooooooooooool you cant even care for your own iggy why on earth would I let you anywhere near my child....you have had your iggy for a month you muppet I have a 14 yr old a 7yr old a 1yr old iggy so maybe you should try taking advice when you are offered it by long term keepers that actually KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT you people are jokers I give it eighteen months before you all start rehoming....and when you do I knoow of a *fantastic lady* who is great with igs:whistling2: so drop me a pm and peace out or p:censor:ss off :flrt:


yes you are.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

fran2491 said:


> right ok iv bit my tongue but cant any longer:devil: you have been given advice and just stated yourself you know corn cob is bad:bash: if this is the case why the :censor: are you still using it! if you truely cared about your iggy you would ditch the sub and get your self to the shop and buy a newspaper as a temp sub! peeps like you really stress me out! you have been given sound advice hence why i didnt reply yesterday, but you just dont seem to be getting the msg!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/151974-substrates-have-caused-impaction-beardies.html
> 
> as for the vet issue iv never heard of a maqic injection you mention against bacteria, i get the feeling your ver could be taking the :censor: out of you to bump up the bill!:whistling2:


lol I have just unbit my tounge too


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> I guess your kinda being dismissive by posting pics of your ig and his substrate, so i'll leave you to it.
> 
> as i posted earlier corn cob is stated as not good. and having never actually seen it before i can now understand why.
> 
> ...




you never know you are seraphine are both veryyyyyyyyyy cute lol:flrt:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> you never know you are seraphine are both veryyyyyyyyyy cute lol:flrt:


 

get in!!!! lol. :flrt:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Reptilequeen said:


> looooooooooooooooooool you cant even care for your own iggy why on earth would I let you anywhere near my child....you have had your iggy for a month you muppet I have a 14 yr old a 7yr old a 1yr old iggy so maybe you should try taking advice when you are offered it by long term keepers that actually KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT you people are jokers I give it eighteen months before you all start rehoming....and when you do I knoow of a fantastic lady who is great with igs:whistling2: so drop me a pm and peace out or p:censor:ss off :flrt:


Calm down.. theres no need to be so rude.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

This threads getting out of hand you're all just slating everyone for no reason now.....
Substrate, like with leos and beardies, is a personal choice.
So get over it? 

I'm leaving this thread now as cause, per usual, there seems to be a lot of idiots that have iggys around that have to resort to swearing and shortened words which quite frankly, isn't the easiest to read.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> herbi bed is a new one.. will do some research into it... orchid bark has been working well for me at the moment as its bigger than his mouth although its too dark and hard to see his poo...


 its wot my pet shop put me on to has he has got an ig him self and has had him from a baby an he is now about 4 an is about 5feet long... iv give you the number if you would like....


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> Calm down.. theres no need to be so rude.


Its realistic not Rude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

oh dear ..was has happened here..ihavent been on for afew days..seems this thread has turned from a nice freindly discussion...to a slagging match...shame...i was enjoying coming here to check on everyones advice and what they been up to  xx


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

hi
some one here said baby food?
what type can you give them?


----------



## WHIZZER (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe I should have posted this question here?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/586986-shipping-iguana-air.html


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

hi all have read this thread with some interest as my oh and i would love a iguana,but as with our beardies we will do loads of research first and will certainly take advice from mahender and reptilequeen cos as experienced keepers they will know a damn site more than some shop keepers who are just out to line thier pockets and will sell you whatever they can even if you dont need it or its not right for your pet, i prefer experience every time


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

baz69 said:


> hi all have read this thread with some interest as my oh and i would love a iguana,but as with our beardies we will do loads of research first and will certainly take advice from mahender and reptilequeen cos as experienced keepers they will know a damn site more than some shop keepers who are just out to line thier pockets and will sell you whatever they can even if you dont need it or its not right for your pet, i prefer experience every time


 :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lovely, 

You see, I'm sure Mahender doesn't mean to be rude. You post a discussion and ask for advice, you get it, don't um.. act immediately and your iguana is in danger. Then, people who gave you sound advice think: huh?

You see, if experienced people tell you: subtrate no good, then it means in fact substrate no good. I'm not sure which part you don't understand of no good 

Okay, I'm just poking a little, don't take this too seriously. But, you see, we only want the best for your iggy and if I was in your situation, I'd give iggy a nice place in the window for an hour and get my dustpan and brush to get rid of that dangerous material to replace it with newspaper. Problem solved.

We humans only want a nice looking and decorated viv for our own eyes, trust me, the iguana could care less. He's just happy to climb somewhere and look down 

And now stop calling Mahender rude, he did it with me as well, and rightly so since I accidentally gave superb information about 'how to prepare roasted iguana'.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> AHHH you should introduce me your 4 old son than... Maybe is better than my vet and cheaper!!!
> 
> A remark i do not drug my iguana, read the post!!! He got a boost of vitamins and something to kill any harmfull bacteria, because she came directly from the breeder and i decided to immunise my iguana!!!!
> 
> peace off...


Again, that's not necessary. Especially, if you feed him calcium and vitamins. You can't overdose calcium, but you can dangerously overdose vitamins.

Stopping the bacteria to break out (every iguana has them latently lingering around) is called quarantine, you see?


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

mahender said:


> heres some cute pics so i dont leave as the bad man.
> 
> 
> here he is eatin baby food. very cute.
> ...



hahahaha Zorro does the same. What's with those iguanas liften their feet into the air? It's so funny. 

and you could really knit him a pip, eh?


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

baz69 said:


> hi all have read this thread with some interest as my oh and i would love a iguana,but as with our beardies we will do loads of research first and will certainly take advice from mahender and reptilequeen cos as experienced keepers they will know a damn site more than some shop keepers who are just out to line thier pockets and will sell you whatever they can even if you dont need it or its not right for your pet, i prefer experience every time


awwwww we have been turned into a couple now lol


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> heres some cute pics so i dont leave as the bad man.
> 
> 
> here he is eatin baby food. very cute.
> ...


awwwww that is a cutie....and the iggys nice too :lol2:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> This threads getting out of hand you're all just slating everyone for no reason now.....
> Substrate, like with leos and beardies, is a personal choice.
> So get over it?
> 
> I'm leaving this thread now as cause, per usual, there seems to be a lot of idiots that have iggys around that have to resort to swearing and shortened words which quite frankly, isn't the easiest to read.


Well said, I am sorry you are leaving the thread.. I am hopeing things will calm down soon otherwise I will be trying to delete the whole thing which will be such a shame as it started off so well!

x


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

litminx said:


> its wot my pet shop put me on to has he has got an ig him self and has had him from a baby an he is now about 4 an is about 5feet long... iv give you the number if you would like....


The number would be good please, wonder if he is local to me...? x


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

kellymca2001 said:


> oh dear ..was has happened here..ihavent been on for afew days..seems this thread has turned from a nice freindly discussion...to a slagging match...shame...i was enjoying coming here to check on everyones advice and what they been up to  xx


I am hoping we will move on from the slagging match soon and the thread will be back to normal! xx


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Maybe I should have posted this question here?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/586986-shipping-iguana-air.html


Thanks for sharing your photo Whizzer. Hope you have solved your question and fingers x you can take him with you.. try yahoo answers as well they are very good xx


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

*A New Day, A New Start...*

Well... moving on from the dramas of yesterday.... any newbies wanting to join us? Introduce us to your lovely iggys please  any updates from the current iguanas we have already been introduced too? 

x


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

well my red Iggie is doing well eating loads. still scared of me but hey only had him for around a month.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Demonsnapper said:


> well my red Iggie is doing well eating loads. still scared of me but hey only had him for around a month.


Thanks for the update.. it is good to hear from someone who has had their iguana around the same time... how old is he? Did you post pictures before?? 
xx


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> The number would be good please, wonder if he is local to me...? x


 its glovers reptle centre an the number is 01782844866 its in fenton stoke on trent


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> Thanks for the update.. it is good to hear from someone who has had their iguana around the same time... how old is he? Did you post pictures before??
> xx


 
yea i posted some pictures on this thread. im not sure on age or sex.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Am I the only one wondering if 'discussions' might be a term that could easily be misunderstood? 

Just sayin'. 

Anyhow, Zorro seems to recover all right, but in pain, which is understandable. Poor sod is also thirsty as hell. Spray him more than normal, provided a bowl of water with calcium powder mixed in and spray him into his mouth...


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

for anyone curious about there ig age.

check this for a rough guide. .










this is a rough guide, regional variations will occur and of course origin variations.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

mahender said:


> for anyone curious about there ig age.
> 
> check this for a rough guide. .
> 
> image


 
Thanks for that.. will compare my iggy to that but think he is 2 and a half and is 33" snout to tail if i remember rightly.. will weigh him later  where abouts is the vent?

xx


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> Thanks for that.. will compare my iggy to that but think he is 2 and a half and is 33" snout to tail if i remember rightly.. will weigh him later  where abouts is the vent?
> 
> xx


it should tell you where the vent is in all the information that you have read and printed off.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

mahender said:


> it should tell you where the vent is in all the information that you have read and printed off.


bearing in mind the pure amount of information I have, I have only had it a month and I moved houses at the weekend I haven't done research into every little detail yet.. just the important bits.. knowing where the vent is is just pure information only.. its not necessarily a piece of information that is vital, you could just answer it or I could sift through my information or google it. just thought i would start a conversation but there you go!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> bearing in mind the pure amount of information I have, I have only had it a month and I moved houses at the weekend I haven't done research into every little detail yet.. just the important bits.. *knowing where the vent is is just pure information only.. its not necessarily a piece of information that is vital*, you could just answer it or I could sift through my information or google it. just thought i would start a conversation but there you go!


 
au contraire. when you find out where it is you will understand. that it is rather a big detail and pertinent to know where it is. 

i apologise if i am curt. i came back on, coz i felt a bit bad. and i always wanna help people with their iguanas. ( you may think i am rude, but i am not,) 

i would have to disagree that identifying the vent is one of the initial things youll learn when reading, it is there all over melissa kaplans sheets. it will be mentioned in the GIS pages and info. 

the vent is where he poos and weeners live. the vent is where the little bits of corn cob may go if you dont remove them. 

i will leave you all to it now. apologies.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> bearing in mind the pure amount of information I have, I have only had it a month and I moved houses at the weekend I haven't done research into every little detail yet.. just the important bits.. knowing where the vent is is just pure information only.. its not necessarily a piece of information that is vital, you could just answer it or I could sift through my information or google it. just thought i would start a conversation but there you go!


 the vent is at the base of the tail under it. it is where the waste comes out an where the hemipenes extrude through an where the females the vent receives sperm during mating.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)




----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

litminx said:


> image


 
Thanks very much for that litminx.. much appreciated! i knew where that was and what it was for but did not know the technical name for it!


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> Thanks very much for that litminx.. much appreciated! i knew where that was and what it was for but did not know the technical name for it!


 no prob.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

substrate.. don't want to cause any arguements again but just to let you know Jacks is on newspaper temporarily until we get him/build him a new viv... I was rethinking about it however and wondered what you all thought about having the exo terra foam background as his flooring?? would that be practical do you think??? just a quick thought in between working! also on the subject of viv building any advice on whether to buy materials and build myself or whether to order one?? can you recommend anyone?? have you got any idea on how much it would be to build a 6ftx6ftx3ft myself? or how much it would be to order one?

x


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

my mate made one out of an old wardrobe an it looks really good.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

litminx said:


> my mate made one out of an old wardrobe an it looks really good.


I have considered that.. i do have an old wardrobe but on 2nd thoughts don't think its big enough.. will keep a look out on the free cycle website for an old wardrobe  that sounds like the cheapest method at the moment. Thanks x


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

louise i have just ordered what i believe to be a pretty good enclosure for an iggy...if you look back on this thread i posted a pic and asked for advice on it ...and it was cheeeeep from argos 120 including delivery xx


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> I have considered that.. i do have an old wardrobe but on 2nd thoughts don't think its big enough.. will keep a look out on the free cycle website for an old wardrobe  that sounds like the cheapest method at the moment. Thanks x


 no prob happy to help


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> substrate.. don't want to cause any arguements again but just to let you know Jacks is on newspaper temporarily until we get him/build him a new viv... I was rethinking about it however and wondered what you all thought about having the exo terra foam background as his flooring?? would that be practical do you think??? just a quick thought in between working! also on the subject of viv building any advice on whether to buy materials and build myself or whether to order one?? can you recommend anyone?? have you got any idea on how much it would be to build a 6ftx6ftx3ft myself? or how much it would be to order one?
> 
> x



:2thumb: for removing the sub hun,i wouldnt use a exo background as flooring as it would be a huge pain to clean.i use lino from carpet right they do a nice stone affect one in beige and one in stone use it in all my vivs:whistling2: its very easy to just wipe up poo with a baby wipe then disinfect with a spray,also good as it can be fully removed for soaking once a month for a deep clean: victory:
as for the viv to get a decent size you have to build or pay someone to build as wardrobes arnt deep enough normally,me and my hubby make all ours and its very cheap to do when you know how,my hubbys made 3 stacks now and my wd viv only takes a few hours to do, and just to point out my hubby is useless at diy:bash: so if he can do it anyone can, i just give him all the measurents and plans and send him off to b and q hehe:flrt:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

i remember you saying about your argos puchase.. let me kjnow how it goes! 

how much do you think itl be to make a 6ftx6ftx3ft using materials from B&Q...?

x


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> i remember you saying about your argos puchase.. let me kjnow how it goes!
> 
> how much do you think itl be to make a 6ftx6ftx3ft using materials from B&Q...?
> 
> x



wood for a 8 by 5 by 2 cost me 90 quid hun but that was using the expensive conti board in oak, our next build is a iggy viv but not going to beable to use the nice wood as its not deep enough:bash: 
glass is expensive cost 50 quid for my biggest viv and theres the other things like runners and vents all works out a lot cheaper than paying someone to build it though.:flrt:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

thats good to know thanks Fran.. will have to take a trip to B&Q and start working it out I think.. least i got all the electrics from current viv  xx


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> thats good to know thanks Fran.. will have to take a trip to B&Q and start working it out I think.. least i got all the electrics from current viv  xx



you can see wll the wood they do online hun, they also cut instore just take a tape measure with you to make sure they do it right as iv had them cut short in the past :gasp::flrt:


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a bit puzzled and will leave this thread now, too.

Glad the iguana is on newspaper for the time being and I hope reseach will be done before decorating, etc.

Seems utterly necessary.

Good luck with your iguana and may it grow old and stay healthy.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks again.. will have a look online at work tomorrow when i have a clear head! soo tired!! ive been on their website before and theres so many different options and sizes it confuses me especially as I work in feet and think the measurements are cm or something!! are you able to recommend what type of wood i would need for a 6ftx6ftx3ft.. what would I use at the back.. pressumably not the same as the sides, top and bottom? seen runners and vents on ebay.. do you get it all at b&q? will need to do alot of research to make it cost effective as ive just moved and moneys tight at the moment but nevertheless I want the best for my iguana. I have become so attached to him already! xx once again i really appreciate your help! seen your photos of your vivs etc looks like you know what your doing.. they look great!! can't wait to have a big house so we can have lots of reptiles.. its a tight squeeze with the iguana and a beardie.. already had to get rid of one of the beardies as they couldnt go together and had no room for 3 vivs!! xx


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Stella71 said:


> I'm a bit puzzled and will leave this thread now, too.
> 
> Glad the iguana is on newspaper for the time being and I hope reseach will be done before decorating, etc.
> 
> ...


nothing to be puzzled about.. we have moved on from the substrate discussion and moving onto viv building!! was considering the exo terra background for the flooring but then decided it wouldnt be practical so now looking into making a new viv for him and then will be putting lino on the flooring.

will keep you updated with my iguana.. his vet check up is not this sat the next.. he loves being out of the viv.. its a struggle getting him back in!! he tries to sleep on my headboard.. he is asleep at the moment but occasionally opens his eyes.. hes in the living room now i have the radio on quietly and the lights on, that shouldn't pester him should it? maybe putting a blanket over would be necessary?? 

xx

x


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

there is loads on here that will be happy to help.


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

just thought i would post this link as i thoughtit was pretty cool x
YouTube - Green iguana epic journey - Wild Caribbean - BBC Nature


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

mahender said:


> for anyone curious about there ig age.
> 
> check this for a rough guide. .
> 
> ...


I need to re-measure and re-weigh mine actually. Nice reminder dude  :2thumb:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

np. jon, : victory:

how is spike? is she ok?

are the tail issues sorted?


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

just found this take a peek he has loads of vids :flrt:
YouTube - MrBinty1440's Channel


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

mahender said:


> np. jon, : victory:
> 
> how is spike? is she ok?
> 
> are the tail issues sorted?



She's her usual self, eating me out of house and home, trumping about, slightly grumpy  :lol2:

Tails all healed nicely though I did find a stitch the other day that the vet had missed, but Spike was very good and pretty much let me pull it out 

Thanks dude.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

fran2491 said:


> just found this take a peek he has loads of vids :flrt:
> YouTube - MrBinty1440's Channel


 thats cool :2thumb:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> looooooooooooooooooool you cant even care for your own iggy why on earth would I let you anywhere near my child....you have had your iggy for a month you muppet I have a 14 yr old a 7yr old a 1yr old iggy so maybe you should try taking advice when you are offered it by long term keepers that actually KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT you people are jokers I give it eighteen months before you all start rehoming....and when you do I knoow of a fantastic lady who is great with igs:whistling2: so drop me a pm and peace out or p:censor:ss off :flrt:


Just did vets advice, and for a month old iguana owner that seemed reasonable...

I took all the advices you gave in consideration, it's just as simple that you dismiss the vet... that's ok by me

And if i didn't like my iguana i wasn't here discussing the vet orders, actually i wouldn't be here at all!

So i appreciate all your arguments and I simply ask all you EXPERIENCED IGUANA OWNERS to be more comprehensive towards those who have less experience, because if we are in this forum it's because we are tryin' to improve/learning.

Although if you simply start throwing numbers of your years of iguana ownership and energically blame a newbie for following vets orders like he's a serial iguana killer, don't expect them to be happy!

Anyway i simply ask you to be more tolerant

Peace


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

WILDERNESS said:


> Just did vets advice, and for a month old iguana owner that seemed reasonable...
> 
> I took all the advices you gave in consideration, it's just as simple that you dismiss the vet... that's ok by me
> 
> ...


Very well said and I agree with what you are saying.. we have both been slated for being here and trying to learn! You experenced keepers have a little thought in the many iguana owners who know next to nothing and can't even be bothered to research and discuss!! anyway moving on.. its FRIDAY! X


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> Very well said and I agree with what you are saying.. we have both been slated for being here and trying to learn! You experenced keepers have a little thought in the many iguana owners who know next to nothing and can't even be bothered to research and discuss!! anyway moving on.. its FRIDAY! X


Let's hope we can restart :2thumb:


----------



## xxxtopcatxxx (Jul 5, 2010)

I must say I am surprised at the attitude of some of the more experienced keepers, some of the replies are just nasty.
I guess peoples true colours are shining through.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

xxxtopcatxxx said:


> I must say I am surprised at the attitude of some of the more experienced keepers, some of the replies are just nasty.
> I guess peoples true colours are shining through.


Experience does not equate to knowledge, nor good practice. Some one could keep an Ig alive for 20 years while doing everything wrong the whole time.


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

hi
ive been asked by a friend to ask some other iggy owners
what can make a iggy stop eating, she has just bought a
iggy (about 2ft) and she says shes had the iggy for 2 weeks and
she has not eaten at all.
and is very aggro and now my friend is worried that the iggs going to die can any one
help?


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

just to add not my iggy
she is eating like a little red piggy


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

dingo-snake85 said:


> hi
> ive been asked by a friend to ask some other iggy owners
> what can make a iggy stop eating, she has just bought a
> iggy (about 2ft) and she says shes had the iggy for 2 weeks and
> ...


hi mate. does she know the iguana is not eating anything at all.
he/she may be having a little bit whilst the owner isnt there. 

things to stop an iguana. 

diet, poorly (internal parasites, mites,all other illnesses, kidneys etc) incorrect set-up ( temps,humidity, lighting cycles) moving stress, reflection stress. 

an iggy will eat when it is hungry, i would suggest your friend check her set-up and then inquire about an initial vet consultation for fecals and general health and wealth, i would suggest this to anyone with a new ig. 
as oyu will never truly know the previous level of care. 

as jon stated earlier that length of experience doesnt equate to knowledge. i have had seraphine for only two years. he is my first and only rep. am i experienced, i wouldnt say so. 

hopefully, the most likely case is that her iguana is suffering moving stress. 
i would suggest vets definately, then keep offering food. he/she may eat when on their own, ( seraphine sometimes wont eat till i have gone), make sure her iguana has adequate hydration. 

also are the peices small enough for the iguana ( no bigger than the width of his/her mouth)

one more point, her iggie is about 2 years old. it is coming upto breeding season for some owners, 

when it comes to breeding season in the wild the main concern for iguanas ( males) is defending their hard earned territory. sometimes these guys wont eat for weeks, because they think if they go for food someone will steal/challenge their perch. so they willjust patrol and bob and try and attract girls. 

if it is a female ( jon (crownan) will be able to advise yoiu better) then they will reduce their appetite whilst becoming gravid and arranging for nest finding etc. in females it is very very important to adjust their diet to include more calcium as tey use a lot in producing their eggs. 
( as said, please ask crownan, for more specifics as i dont really know) 

anyhoos a few possibilities to be goin on with. hope this helps. 
mahender and seraphine.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xxxtopcatxxx said:


> I must say I am surprised at the attitude of some of the more experienced keepers, *some of the replies are just nasty.*
> I guess peoples true colours are shining through.


 
such as??


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

xxxtopcatxxx said:


> I must say I am surprised at the attitude of some of the more experienced keepers, some of the replies are just nasty.
> I guess peoples true colours are shining through.


thank you, i am glad i am not the only one that thinks so! x


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

dingo-snake85 said:


> hi
> ive been asked by a friend to ask some other iggy owners
> what can make a iggy stop eating, she has just bought a
> iggy (about 2ft) and she says shes had the iggy for 2 weeks and
> ...


I am not an experienced keeper however from what i have read i expect it will just take a bit longer to settle into its new home... there is a lot of research on taming an iguana.. i found youtube was a great help too.. i am sure some other people in this forum will be able to help in more detail  x


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> I am not an experienced keeper however from what i have read i expect it will just take a bit longer to settle into its new home... there is a lot of research on taming an iguana.. i found youtube was a great help too.. i am sure some other people in this forum will be able to help in more detail  x


i dont think he is asking about taming. he is asking about the well being. :bash:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

I quote:



dingo-snake85 said:


> hi
> ive been asked by a friend to ask some other iggy owners
> what can make a iggy stop eating, she has just bought a
> iggy (about 2ft) and she says shes had the iggy for 2 weeks and
> ...


hence talking about taming :bash:


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

just to add she has just phoned me and said 
that she is going to give me the iggy.
as she cant handle it.
tbh i would rather get the iggy to eat
them try and tame her, she will let me tame her
when shes ready


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

do you think a vet trip might be needed?


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

dingo-snake85 said:


> just to add she has just phoned me and said
> that she is going to give me the iggy.
> as she cant handle it.
> tbh i would rather get the iggy to eat
> ...


good luck  x


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> hi mate. does she know the iguana is not eating anything at all.
> he/she may be having a little bit whilst the owner isnt there.
> 
> things to stop an iguana.
> ...


Same as above... Good advice as always :flrt: when my boys go off their food I just bribe them with fruit it works everytime with ziggy its strawberries Boofy its banana and Spike its blueberries and as bizarre as it sounds a dash of sugar contraversial I know but hey it works:lol2: if your friends that concerned maybe a trip to the vets in order:2thumb:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> good luck  x


 
yeah good luck I just hope you know what your taking on...seeing as I am rehoming my 4th Iguana when will people learn iggys are not like little puppies you dont tame them they learn to tolerate you and some never do I shall just get ready for this christmas rush where idiots buy them as presents and then decide they dont actually have a clue what they are doing I leave this for you all to read a message received by me this morning...... Hi Tina My son came home with a iguana two weeks ago! We are so out of our depth and he now regrets this. I dont think it is fair to keep her as my son is scared of her and I do not know the first thing about them!She is very timid and I also think she looks underweight but as I said I really don't know much about them. Please could you call me on 01256419556 ( HOME) or 01256314777 ( work) MANY THANKS
Rachael 
Please think very carefully before getting an Ig :bash:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Today 04:12 PM - permalink
xlouise17x 

wot the hell is that substrate.. looks like sawdust.. dangerous?? all that fuss ey!

at least get your facts straight before you start commenting on peoples pictures:bash: otherwise you end up looking stooooopid


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Reptilequeen said:


> Today 04:12 PM - permalink
> xlouise17x
> 
> wot the hell is that substrate.. looks like sawdust.. dangerous?? all that fuss ey!
> ...


why do you need to bring our private discussion into this thread and start bitching again? there really is no need. i dont have the time to research into sawdust especially as I was not 100% that was what it was.. could have been some type of specailised iguana substrate you wern't telling me about!! anyway there is a photo of an iguana claiming to be yours on your profile with a caption underneith, the caption did not state that the photo was taken before you looked after him.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

dingo-snake85 said:


> just to add she has just phoned me and said
> that she is going to give me the iggy.
> as she cant handle it.
> tbh i would rather get the iggy to eat
> ...


 hi sorry but i dont think you shouldnt move he/she right away if its the case she is still getting use to where she is then moving her is just going to stress he/her out even more an will take even longer for he/she to eat . when we had our iggywig we didnt think he was eating but he was little bits. we left him coverd for a few weeks so he didnt stress out. has she got him coverd ??? an i would have a vet to see her but please make sore thay know wot thay are doing.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> I am not an experienced keeper however from what i have read i expect it will just take a bit longer to settle into its new home... there is a lot of research on taming an iguana.. i found youtube was a great help too.. i am sure some other people in this forum will be able to help in more detail  x


 sorry but is it not better get he/she eating than taming


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

dingo-snake85 said:


> just to add not my iggy
> she is eating like a little red piggy


:2thumb:


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> substrate.. don't want to cause any arguements again but just to let you know Jacks is on newspaper temporarily until we get him/build him a new viv... I was rethinking about it however and wondered what you all thought about having the exo terra foam background as his flooring?? would that be practical do you think??? just a quick thought in between working! also on the subject of viv building any advice on whether to buy materials and build myself or whether to order one?? can you recommend anyone?? have you got any idea on how much it would be to build a 6ftx6ftx3ft myself? or how much it would be to order one?
> 
> x


 we use carpet tiles cut to size washed weekly or as neceassary really easy to keep clean we use a chicken coop scraper also really sharp dead good for spot cleaning also good for humidity cheap aswell


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

xlouise17x said:


> Very well said and I agree with what you are saying.. we have both been slated for being here and trying to learn! *You experenced keepers have a little thought in the many iguana owners who know next to nothing and can't even be bothered to research and discuss!! *anyway moving on.. its FRIDAY! X


 is this thread a wind up? 

im not sure if i am reading this correclty :-S


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

hi just saying that the iggy
is a lot bigger then 2ft and is not
a baby its (well i think a lot older about 6)
as its at lest twice the size of my 
girl ruby.
its eating likes to be hand feed and 
is having a bad shed what can be used to help 
with a bad shed?


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

litminx said:


> hi sorry but i dont think you shouldnt move he/she right away if its the case she is still getting use to where she is then moving her is just going to stress he/her out even more an will take even longer for he/she to eat . when we had our iggywig we didnt think he was eating but he was little bits. we left him coverd for a few weeks so he didnt stress out. has she got him coverd ??? an i would have a vet to see her but please make sore thay know wot thay are doing.


:2thumb:...and I was crucified for taking mine to the vet...:2thumb:
well if you do don't take the vets orders... :lol2:

sorry people couldn't help it :whistling2:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

mahender said:


> is this thread a wind up?
> 
> im not sure if i am reading this correclty :-S


 i was thinking the same thing mate.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

And here it is still doing perfectly fine, it's growing very fast :2thumb:


My gizmo is very curious about everything and is a great explorer :lol2:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

saw some amazing iguanas at Colchester zoo today.. also saw komodo dragons and nile monitors.. great.. love all animals  photos will be uploaded asap x


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> [URL="http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3412/1p101001185815.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> And here it is still doing perfectly fine, it's growing very fast :2thumb:
> 
> ...


 
he/she is a very skinny iguana. the legs look really thin.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

mahender said:


> he/she is a very skinny iguana. the legs look really thin.


 yep :whistling2:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

then again she did say it was an old.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

two months ago gizmo was about 2/3 of the size that it is now, and was very very skinny I thought it was normal for a baby iguana...

I've been feeding my iggy according to melissa's kaplan site and he/she eats like a devil :2thumb: is also very active and when it poops it's like a train comin' :lol2:


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> saw some amazing iguanas at Colchester zoo today.. also saw komodo dragons and nile monitors.. great.. love all animals  photos will be uploaded asap x


I went to the zoo too the other day and i saw a mouse escaping from a nile monitor... well at least for that time being :blush: yet he got out without the tail...

at the reptile demonstrations i wen't to the "backstage" area to talk with the caretakers and they have an 15year old male iguana with so many scars that i was shocked!!!!:gasp: it seems the zoo rescued "osvaldo" from a owner who did so much warm for 15years a row!!!!

I was amazed how docile he is towards humans after such abuse....

I felt really sad....

that was the reason that the caretakers didn't let anyone to touch osvaldo, so the people didn't think it was the zoo's fault, althought they talked about the responsability that a owner must have. But found somehow disturbing to spoil the demonstration by showing osvaldo within less than 4 meters.


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

litminx said:


> yep :whistling2:


excellent thread though a little off topic at times ,would be nice to use this as a reference for future green iggy owners struggeling to unravel all the myths attached to owning such an amazing animal


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

andy140365 said:


> excellent thread though a little off topic at times ,would be nice to use this as a reference for future green iggy owners struggeling to unravel all the myths attached to owning such an amazing animal


Welcome xx


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> Welcome xx


 thankyou ive been here a while now watching mainly ,we have 3 iguana's probably a bit optermistic as they need massive amount of time spent with them
big clean out on all 3 of them today started at 9.30 finished at 1 once they all had there baths (worse than having kids)littelist one done a runner aswell took a while to track her down she usually turns up on the top of the vivs or ontop of the ladders where i have the basking spot set when cleaning them out (one at a time save squabbles)
will post some pics once i sort my camera out loving this site as we also have a veil chameleon ,couple of beardies and a gecko im constantly swatting up on them all should be a degree in iguana keeping the amount of studying we all do hey 
Andy


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

hiya andy welcome to the iguana thread..im a new owner only had dora about 5 weeks but she settling in nicely ...doing all the normal iggy traits ,,tail whipping every time i go near her lol!!!! infact i meant to ask bout another thing she does when i go in her wee house ..looks like she trying to charge at me :O im assuming this could be a territorial thing and infact dora maybe deago after all xx


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

kellymca2001 said:


> hiya andy welcome to the iguana thread..im a new owner only had dora about 5 weeks but she settling in nicely ...doing all the normal iggy traits ,,tail whipping every time i go near her lol!!!! *infact i meant to ask bout another thing she does when i go in her wee house ..looks like she trying to charge at me :O im assuming this could be a territorial thing and infact dora maybe deago after all* xx


your prob right. which is a good thing. settling for iguanas seems to mean that they realise this is their area and become as you said territorial. 

after a while of perseverance your guy should be chill with your comings and goings in her viv. my seraphine is very chilled when im doing stuff in his viv. if anything he sits there watching and wondering whats goin on lol. 
but the odd occasion he will pronounce his dewlap. but this is as worse as it gets. he doesnt move


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

ty for that mahender... at what age is it possible to determine sex of an iguana?? going by what age the petshop said she was when i got her she about 10 months old xx


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

mahender said:


> your prob right. which is a good thing. settling for iguanas seems to mean that they realise this is their area and become as you said territorial.
> 
> after a while of perseverance your guy should be chill with your comings and goings in her viv. my seraphine is very chilled when im doing stuff in his viv. if anything he sits there watching and wondering whats goin on lol.
> but the odd occasion he will pronounce his dewlap. but this is as worse as it gets. he doesnt move


Hehe, Spike still displays her Dewlap at me and has even been bobbing at me recently when I do stuff in her viv. Even after 4 years of me doing the same things! lol


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

kellymca2001 said:


> ty for that mahender... at what age is it possible to determine sex of an iguana?? going by what age the petshop said she was when i got her she about 10 months old xx


when they get
nearer maturity some times by the age of one or two you can pick up some little things that can tell you wot sex they are. the male have fatty bit behind the eyes an they have bigger spines, dewlap and generally a bigger head : victory: and the jowls are alot bigger on a male.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

litminx said:


> when they get
> nearer maturity some times by the age of one or two you can pick up some little things that can tell you wot sex they are. the male have fatty bit behind the eyes an they have bigger spines, dewlap and generally a bigger head : victory: and the jowls are alot bigger on a male.


You wont be able to tell for sure at that age. There may be signs but they can be misleading. Once they have their first breeding season you should be able to tell, and this is approx 2.5 years +. Mine showed many signs of being male (huge dewlap, very long spines, orange breeding colouration and femoral pores, but then she laid a huge batch of eggs! :lol2:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

Crownan said:


> You wont be able to tell for sure at that age. There may be signs but they can be misleading. Once they have their first breeding season you should be able to tell, and this is approx 2.5 years +. Mine showed many signs of being male (huge dewlap, very long spines, orange breeding colouration and femoral pores, but then she laid a huge batch of eggs! :lol2:


 i did say some time :lol2:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

to get an accurate measure. i would suggest a vet trip at around 18months /2 years old. 

the vet can perform a vent probe which will show if boy or girl. 

as jon has stated. the external signs can sometimes be misleading. 

everyone on the GIS thought eraphine was a girl because of his unpronounced jowls and fat lumps on the head. and his femoral pores were not very pronounced

i remember when seraphine had his probe. bless him his eyes went wide and stared at me like he had been violated. i felt so sorry for him. 

anyhoos seraphine is a girls name as i thought he was until then.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Hehe, Spike still displays her Dewlap at me and has even been bobbing at me recently when I do stuff in her viv. Even after 4 years of me doing the same things! lol


aww mate. totally there with you. 2 years on.when he does it i feel like saying get over it seraphine ffs im not gonna eat you. 

but i wouldnt know how to translate that into bobs. lol


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

awww bless him :blush:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

mahender said:


> aww mate. totally there with you. 2 years on.when he does it i feel like saying get over it seraphine ffs im not gonna eat you.
> 
> but i wouldnt know how to translate that into bobs. lol


 you would be in the money if you could mate :whistling2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

mahender said:


> aww mate. totally there with you. 2 years on.when he does it i feel like saying get over it seraphine ffs im not gonna eat you.
> 
> but i wouldnt know how to translate that into bobs. lol



Haha, I quite often do say very similar things to Spike, often with far more expletives! :lol2:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

i know tracy. the thing is with him getting bigger and older. he is starting to realise that he can kick a fuss if he wants to and we are gonna have a mini battle. which usually involves many scars for me and lots of huffing from him and the grump.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

litminx said:


> you would be in the money if you could mate :whistling2:


currently i do a slow bob and flick my tongue out to him. he has only ever responded once with a return bob.( i was buzzing lol) i do this all the time when i greet him. 

for the newbies if you read into ig behaviour and language you will see the differences in bobs and what they mean.

some people say you shouldnt bob at your ig but i dont care lol.


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

i know wot you mean mate we have it every day with my partners iggywig for about ten min when we get him out an to get him to the bath. but on that he is getting better little bugger : victory:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

mahender said:


> currently i do a slow bob and flick my tongue out to him. he has only ever responded once with a return bob.( i was buzzing lol) i do this all the time when i greet him.
> 
> for the newbies if you read into ig behaviour and language you will see the differences in bobs and what they mean.
> 
> some people say you shouldnt bob at your ig but i dont care lol.


 aww i bet you was :lol2:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

mahender said:


> currently i do a slow bob and flick my tongue out to him. he has only ever responded once with a return bob.( i was buzzing lol) i do this all the time when i greet him.
> 
> for the newbies if you read into ig behaviour and language you will see the differences in bobs and what they mean.
> 
> some people say you shouldnt bob at your ig but i dont care lol.


Thought me and my OH were the only people that bobbed at our iguana lol! 

x


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

xlouise17x said:


> Thought me and my OH were the only people that bobbed at our iguana lol!
> 
> x


Haha, I do it at Spike too, but she just looks at me as if to say "what are you doing? You absolute cretin." :lol2:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Talking about baths... we like to put ours in the bath once in a while but not sure if he likes it! he tends to scratch around the edges but from youtube i notice that a lot do! i play around with him and he does swim which is great as i love it when he swims and it is great excercise but I don't want to put him in the bath if he doesnt like it and stress him out! Do you think he will get use to it? I think it is important especially when he is shedding. Would like to bath him everyday as I have read that you can. Any tips on how to make it more enjoyable for him?? Planned our viv and going to start building soon.. he will love it.. guna get him a 3 ft pool and a waterfall so hopefully he will get used to it that way?


xx


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

what are your thoughts on this plan below? the bottom right is going to be a viv for our bearded dragon  xx


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Definately a promising start!


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

WILDERNESS said:


> http://img214.imageshack.us/i/1p101001185815.jpg/image
> 
> And here it is still doing perfectly fine, it's growing very fast :2thumb:
> 
> ...


not been on for a few days but had to comment on this
this is a very skinny baby how is it eating? what are you feeding? how much a day,i weigh all my reps weekly i would recomend you do this to make sure it`s gaining as it looks very skinny to me hun :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

fran2491 said:


> not been on for a few days but had to comment on this
> this is a very skinny baby how is it eating? what are you feeding? how much a day,i weigh all my reps weekly i would recomend you do this to make sure it`s gaining as it looks very skinny to me hun :2thumb:


Thanks you god x I sat here a few days ago and wrote a response after seeing the pictures saying exactly the same thing....I then deleted it to save any further bad feelings but yes that iggy looks very underweight you can see potruding ribs for goodness sake and look at the tail It looks like a beardies tail who has MBD all boney.....I am not saying this to be mean or to belittle anyones husbandary skills but any animals whose ribs show that much something should be said : victory:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> Thanks you god x I sat here a few days ago and wrote a response after seeing the pictures saying exactly the same thing....I then deleted it to save any further bad feelings but yes that iggy looks very underweight you can see potruding ribs for goodness sake and look at the tail It looks like a beardies tail who has MBD all boney.....I am not saying this to be mean or to belittle anyones husbandary skills but any animals whose ribs show that much something should be said : victory:


hello you.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> hello you.


hey:flrt:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> hey:flrt:


ive totally missed the whole point of this thread. it is an iguana owners discussion. 

id like to discuss how hot rep queen is.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> ive totally missed the whole point of this thread. it is an iguana owners discussion.
> 
> id like to discuss how hot rep queen is.


you are a naughty boy :blush:


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> Thanks you god x I sat here a few days ago and wrote a response after seeing the pictures saying exactly the same thing....I then deleted it to save any further bad feelings but yes that iggy looks very underweight you can see potruding ribs for goodness sake and look at the tail It looks like a beardies tail who has MBD all boney.....I am not saying this to be mean or to belittle anyones husbandary skills but any animals whose ribs show that much something should be said : victory:


lol no doubt i will get labled as the bad guy for it! mine looked like that when i got it:devil: and 2 weeks after was looking loads better with a bit of proper care:whistling2:
i will wait for the comments about experienced iggy owners ganging up on newbs! but this is my first iggy myself that got dumped on me by an owner who hadnt done there reading up before buying claiming it was aggressive!:bash:
i had been toying with a rescue so had done loads of reading up for over a year,but none had come up in my area
iv kept beardies and leos for over 10 years now so im not a newb to all reps by any means, as far as i can tell the owner has had the iggy more than a few weeks, so im my view ribs shouldnt be showing like that! and if its being fed adequately i would be questioning why it was that thin if it was me:flrt:

get it right if you want to slate me lol im a newb advising other newbs!:flrt:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Reptilequeen said:


> Thanks you god x I sat here a few days ago and wrote a response after seeing the pictures saying exactly the same thing....I then deleted it to save any further bad feelings but yes that iggy looks very underweight you can see potruding ribs for goodness sake and look at the tail It looks like a beardies tail who has MBD all boney.....I am not saying this to be mean or to belittle anyones husbandary skills but any animals whose ribs show that much something should be said : victory:


 
Thanks for holding back. I'm sure the owner is aware of it and is feeding he/she up!

Slight amendment to the plan:

Any comments??


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> Thanks for holding back. I'm sure the owner is aware of it and is feeding he/she up!
> 
> Slight amendment to the plan:
> 
> ...


Without wanting to be shot down in a blaze of glory my 12 year old daughter just looked at what I was doing and said what is that supposed to be mummy I said Danniella it is an iguana and she said with all the confidence of an adult Mummy 6ft is not big enough for an iguana so theres your comment and I for one completely agree with correct husbandary your ig could reach 6ft ish so surely you might as well build one that is big enough to last for many years to come but I love the layout of it,it looks like iggy heaven x


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Reptilequeen said:


> Without wanting to be shot down in a blaze of glory my 12 year old daughter just looked at what I was doing and said what is that supposed to be mummy I said Danniella it is an iguana and she said with all the confidence of an adult Mummy 6ft is not big enough for an iguana so theres your comment and I for one completely agree with correct husbandary your ig could reach 6ft ish so surely you might as well build one that is big enough to last for many years to come but I love the layout of it,it looks like iggy heaven x


 
Yes, I agree with you and your daughter there.. 6ft is a bit small for when he is full size. He is under 3ft at the moment so would be fine however like you said really I want to build one that is going to last a lifetime.. trouble being is that I am only in a small flat at the moment and looking to move into a house and have a whole room just for him. A lot of considerations to think about etc and whether we have the time/money to keep our much loved beardie also especially as she is a morth dnt really want to get rid of her as she was a lot of money but gorgeous!! 8ft x 8ft is the biggest i think i can get.. even the depth i only planned 2ft at first but me and my partner were reconsidering to go 3ft deep. suggestions are always welcome x


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

hey all eventually got doras new home sorted...still got bits n bobs to do debating wether to get some stickers or rainforrest theme for windows as they looking a bit bare but she loves it already ..some pics..any suggestions will be taken on board xx
1.. dora having dinner in her new house








2...dora chilaxing on her new pillow








3...doras new house









4...dora..exploring lol


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

aww bless she looks lost in there : victory:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

kellymca2001 said:


> hey all eventually got doras new home sorted...still got bits n bobs to do debating wether to get some stickers or rainforrest theme for windows as they looking a bit bare but she loves it already ..some pics..any suggestions will be taken on board xx
> 1.. dora having dinner in her new house
> image
> 2...dora chilaxing on her new pillow
> ...



What is the enclosure made from?! Where'd you get it? It looks Amezzin!


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

its a mini greenhouse...called a patio house..its perspex..was an absolute bugger to build ..been a few fall outs on camp while my oh was doing it lol...but the end result is fab..got 3 shelves built in ..a sliding window..and enough wee holes in framework for ventilation..although there is a sliding vent in framework too..wee dora loves it..was a bit of a puzzler trying to attach light fittings but.after alot of thinking used cable ties ..loads of them to keep stuff in place.xx


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

kellymca2001 said:


> its a mini greenhouse...called a patio house..its perspex..was an absolute bugger to build ..been a few fall outs on camp while my oh was doing it lol...but the end result is fab..got 3 shelves built in ..a sliding window..and enough wee holes in framework for ventilation..although there is a sliding vent in framework too..wee dora loves it..was a bit of a puzzler trying to attach light fittings but.after alot of thinking used cable ties ..loads of them to keep stuff in place.xx


Can you point me in any kind of direction to research them a bit?


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

i got mine from argos..its a norfolk patio house..but there is a few places selling them..only difference being the price. one was selling at 180 not including delivery..i got it from argos for 120 including delivery ..if you read customer reviews in argos ..which i didnt before i bought lol..every one says bout the instructions being bull..and the difficulty in erecting but im finished now and happy with result..phewww.lol...what do you think bout me getting transfers or stickers with a theme for the windows..seems a bit bare x


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

kellymca2001 said:


> i got mine from argos..its a norfolk patio house..but there is a few places selling them..only difference being the price. one was selling at 180 not including delivery..i got it from argos for 120 including delivery ..if you read customer reviews in argos ..which i didnt before i bought lol..every one says bout the instructions being bull..and the difficulty in erecting but im finished now and happy with result..phewww.lol...what do you think bout me getting transfers or stickers with a theme for the windows..seems a bit bare x


Thanks for the info!! Im very tempted to look for something like that!

I would personally try to cover at least 2 sides of the enclosure (closest the house walls of course  ) with something, maybe try to get some large jungle theme posters or backing or something


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

ill go check out ebay see what i can get..meant to add its 4ftx4ft square and just over 6ft high x


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

kellymca2001 said:


> ill go check out ebay see what i can get..meant to add its 4ftx4ft square and just over 6ft high x


Yeah, I just checked it out, I think its a really good enclosure by the looks of things! Nice size too  Thanks again!


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

kellymca2001 said:


> ill go check out ebay see what i can get..meant to add its 4ftx4ft square and just over 6ft high x


 
Reptilequeen what are your thoughts on these measurements? not big enough I suppose?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

xlouise17x said:


> Reptilequeen what are your thoughts on these measurements? not big enough I suppose?


For a large male Ig I would agree that this is not big enough, but for a small female that gets a decent amount of free roaming time, IMO it is adequate


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Crownan said:


> For a large male Ig I would agree that this is not big enough, but for a small female that gets a decent amount of free roaming time, IMO it is adequate


Reason I ask Crownan is that I was planning a 6x6x3 viv and was told that it wasn't big enough for an adult male... my boy is only 3ft at the moment and is out whenever I am home (evenings and weekends). I thought that it would be big enough.. was looking at Dora's enclosure and thought that may be suitable but I suppose males grow bigger than females anyway! Don't know what to do now!!

x


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

xlouise17x said:


> Reason I ask Crownan is that I was planning a 6x6x3 viv and was told that it wasn't big enough for an adult male... my boy is only 3ft at the moment and is out whenever I am home (evenings and weekends). I thought that it would be big enough.. was looking at Dora's enclosure and thought that may be suitable but I suppose males grow bigger than females anyway! Don't know what to do now!!
> 
> x


Males get a lot bigger, an 'intact' male can get up to 7ft with 6ft being the norm.

Imagine a 6ft Ig having to turn around in only 3 ft of space 

*Edit. Are you sure its a male?


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Males get a lot bigger, an 'intact' male can get up to 7ft with 6ft being the norm.
> 
> Imagine a 6ft Ig having to turn around in only 3 ft of space
> 
> *Edit. Are you sure its a male?


a few people who have seen him said he is deffinatly a male, he has his check up at the vets on saturday so will deffo find out then! He's 2 and a half years old and 3 ft at the moment. wot wud u recommend as a good size for a male adult iggy?

x


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a very tough question and the only easy answer is 'as much space as you can possibly/reasonably give it'!


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Thats a very tough question and the only easy answer is 'as much space as you can possibly/reasonably give it'!


I would say as mean as it sounds if you cant offer at least eight foot all the way round then you shouldnt consider an iguana as stated before a male can grow to almost 7 ft even eight foot is not enough mine have 10x10 each and they still could do with more so I am extending again to 15 ft each for my adults and a temporary 7 ft for my baby spike as he is only tiny around 1 foot......my log cabin was meant for me but now the iggys have taken over:2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Reptilequeen said:


> *I would say as mean as it sounds if you cant offer at least eight foot all the way round then you shouldnt consider an iguana *as stated before a male can grow to almost 7 ft even eight foot is not enough mine have 10x10 each and they still could do with more so I am extending again to 15 ft each for my adults and a temporary 7 ft for my baby spike as he is only tiny around 1 foot......my log cabin was meant for me but now the iggys have taken over:2thumb:


Sorry, going to have to disagree, that is EPIC amounts of space and yes of course it would be wonderful to be able to offer an Iguana that much space but to the average person thats bigger than a bedroom!

In my own experience of Iguanas, they dont do anything. They bask, they wander to the food, they go for a crap and they wander back to bask, even all the ones you see in documentaries are just lying around doing SFA. A small female in 64 sq feet of space in an impressive waste of room IMO.

As long as the Ig will get decent amounts of free roaming time then you can get away with a lot less space than you have recommended. Even Melissa Kaplin and James Hatfield dont recommend that amount as a minimum enclosure


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Sorry, going to have to disagree, that is EPIC amounts of space and yes of course it would be wonderful to be able to offer an Iguana that much space but to the average person thats bigger than a bedroom!
> 
> In my own experience of Iguanas, they dont do anything. They bask, they wander to the food, they go for a crap and they wander back to bask, even all the ones you see in documentaries are just lying around doing SFA. A small female in 64 sq feet of space in an impressive waste of room IMO.
> 
> As long as the Ig will get decent amounts of free roaming time then you can get away with a lot less space than you have recommended. Even Melissa Kaplin and James Hatfield dont recommend that amount as a minimum enclosure


 
:no1:

i wont get into size debates. my viv is 6x5x2.5 (d) this wont be enough when he gets mahoosive. but serahpine is semi free roaming in my bed room, and i have no more room to offer him as jon says ideally epic proprtions would be cool, but it isnt practical for a lot of us.


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

*just thought id post on here*

just found out had my iguana sexed sold to me as female is infact a male and was in abit on the skinny side when i got him but now he is putting on weight well with the help of fresh daily food and calcium powder with new uv


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

monkey26031985 said:


> just found out had my iguana sexed sold to me as female is infact a male and was in abit on the skinny side when i got him but now he is putting on weight well with the help of fresh daily food and calcium powder with new uvimage


at least you wont have to worry about gravidity issues. 

i like your sig pic.


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

mahender said:


> at least you wont have to worry about gravidity issues.
> 
> i like your sig pic.


yes true im not breeding so not worryed just wanted to no you can see his viv in the pic its only temp as moving in few weeks and will be building bigger around the same size as yours give or take glad i kept him apart from vet bills has been a pleasure to keep he runs round on my laminate floor slides every where has stopped bite,open mouth, when i put food in his viv his head bobs up and down and takes only banana from my hands small steps but such an impresive animal.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Sorry, going to have to disagree, that is EPIC amounts of space and yes of course it would be wonderful to be able to offer an Iguana that much space but to the average person thats bigger than a bedroom!
> 
> In my own experience of Iguanas, they dont do anything. They bask, they wander to the food, they go for a crap and they wander back to bask, even all the ones you see in documentaries are just lying around doing SFA. A small female in 64 sq feet of space in an impressive waste of room IMO.
> 
> As long as the Ig will get decent amounts of free roaming time then you can get away with a lot less space than you have recommended. Even Melissa Kaplin and James Hatfield dont recommend that amount as a minimum enclosure


maybe its a waste of room to you but not too an ig who otherwise ends up with 6ft of space to move in...I dont watch documentaries to see what igs do I travel to Mexico and puerto Rico and actually watch them and if you think all an iggy does is shits and climbs a tree to bask then ahhhemmm you need a reality check lol yes 10ft is big thats what I wanted for my iggys but when you actually have a 6ft iggy climbing all over it it really doesnt look that big at all and 10 ft for a bedroom!!!!! my bathroom is bigger than that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> at least you wont have to worry about gravidity issues.
> 
> i like your sig pic.


 
Where do I need to send these stockings too if you think you may need time to practise undoing them :flrt:.......will you send me a pic of you wearing them too:lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Reptilequeen said:


> maybe its a waste of room to you but not too an ig who otherwise ends up with 6ft of space to move in...I dont watch documentaries to see what igs do I travel to Mexico and puerto Rico and actually watch them and if you think all an iggy does is shits and climbs a tree to bask then ahhhemmm you need a reality check lol yes 10ft is big thats what I wanted for my iggys but when you actually have a 6ft iggy climbing all over it it really doesnt look that big at all and 10 ft for a bedroom!!!!! my bathroom is bigger than that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well bully for you. That must make you a better person than everyone else then :roll: Some people are not as fortunate as yourself, and the ones that are often dont shove the fact in other peoples faces. So thanks for your lovely comments, they really helped a treat in making you look all knowledgeable and masterful not arrogant or pompous at all. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> Where do I need to send these stockings too if you think you may need time to practise undoing them :flrt:.......will you send me a pic of you wearing them too:lol2:


 
for you i would send a pic. i dont need time , just to be shown again, i think maybe face to face would be better than sending them by post, id hate for them to get lost in the mail. wouldnt you agree?

in the meantime tho maybe you can send me some step by step pics and i can follow them.

i hope your day is going well. :flrt:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Well bully for you. That must make you a better person than everyone else then :roll: Some people are not as fortunate as yourself, and the ones that are often dont shove the fact in other peoples faces. So thanks for your lovely comments, they really helped a treat in making you look all knowledgeable and masterful not arrogant or pompous at all. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


who says Im better than everyone else you????? not me I just stated what I had allowed as a decent size for my iggys.... noone`s shoving anything in anyones faces.....I opened up my home so other peoples iggys could have a better life than being stuck in 5-6ft vivs every ig I have had has been a rehome because of some other ignoramous who though oooohhh I know I have 5ft of space lets get a bloody great big iguana....and I am arrogant HELL YES I work hard for what I have maybe if you were a little bit more arrogant you wouldnt have to hate on others who make it rather succesfully in this world


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> for you i would send a pic. i dont need time , just to be shown again, i think maybe face to face would be better than sending them by post, id hate for them to get lost in the mail. wouldnt you agree?
> 
> in the meantime tho maybe you can send me some step by step pics and i can follow them.
> 
> i hope your day is going well. :flrt:


oh my day has just brightened no end :flrt: I need a stripper for tonight (no stockings lol ) if you can get to Reading the jobs yours it seems a shame to hide that lush body away x


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> oh my day has just brightened no end :flrt: I need a stripper for tonight (no stockings lol ) if you can get to Reading the jobs yours it seems a shame to hide that lush body away x


ha ha i saw on facebook honey. 
im sorry im busy this weekend. 

gotta do one ladies night tonight and two stalks on sunday. xx

but... you do have my number. :flrt: ( shame there isnt a copulating emoticon. ) lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Reptilequeen said:


> who says Im better than everyone else you????? not me I just stated what I had allowed as a decent size for my iggys.... noone`s shoving anything in anyones faces.....I opened up my home so other peoples iggys could have a better life than being stuck in 5-6ft vivs every ig I have had has been a rehome because of some other ignoramous who though oooohhh I know I have 5ft of space lets get a bloody great big iguana....and I am arrogant HELL YES I work hard for what I have maybe if you were a little bit more arrogant you wouldnt have to hate on others who make it rather succesfully in this world


Gracious? To you? What for? What have you done for me? And why the need to resort to swearing? Says a lot about a person  And do you actually know what arrogant means? Its not a desirable trait in this case...Yes you did shove it right in, "I dont watch documentaries, I get to go to Mexico, my bathrooms bigger than your bedroom :blah:". Well done. I dont 'hate on' the successful, as I would include myself as one of those people, I am just not keen on those that feel the need to broadcast it.

As for being 'stuck in' 5-6ft vivs. Some Iguanas will do very well in such spaces, obviously not the larger ones but an average female would be. Personally, the 4x4x6 greenhouse that was posted above would be lovely for my girl spike. The door would be left open for her to wander if she felt the need when I was at home and I get her out regularly.

I love a good 'debate' :whistling2:


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

A brilliant sized viv. with three iguanas.

YouTube - Meine Leguane (Iguana iguana) beim Füttern von Vogelmiere - Dezember2008

Thumb rule: the bigger, the better. Which goes for every animal kept in captivity, by the way.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Stella71 said:


> A brilliant sized viv. with three iguanas.
> 
> YouTube - Meine Leguane (Iguana iguana) beim Füttern von Vogelmiere - Dezember2008
> 
> *Thumb rule: the bigger, the better. Which goes for every animal kept in captivity, by the way.*


Heavens, Im not trying to be an argumentative bastard but this is really not correct, especially for a lot of snake species and even some lizard species!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Heavens, Im not trying to be an argumentative bastard but this is really not correct, especially for a lot of snake species and even some lizard species!


 
ooh jon you are so feisty. ha ha.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

mahender said:


> ooh jon you are so feisty. ha ha.


Oh god, I really dont mean to be! :blush: But I guess the forum is here to share opinions an methods and thats what Im doing!


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had to do a bit of catching up this morning!! Sooo.. this viv size debate... I've done my research and my iguana for dummies book says that at least 6ft high and 3ft deep for an adult iguana. For just 1 iguana you don't need a massive viv especially if they are roaming the whole house 60% of their time. I have a large beanbag against his viv... open door slightly so not much heat escapes and Jacks comes and goes when he pleases. It was such a lovely day yesterday we sat outside on the balcony and soaked up the natural rays.. he loved it!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Oh god, I really dont mean to be! :blush: But I guess the forum is here to share opinions an methods and thats what Im doing!


 
lol. i value yours mate so you feisty away.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

if you can be smart about it and make the viv arboreally ( real word???) correct then you can give your iguana a lot more nourishment than havnig a massive sapce with no up and downs. 

i try and acheive this in seraphines viv, i want him to grow strong with healthy muscles bones and mind. 

i have sturdy bits. wobbly bits. precarious bits so when he does bask and behave like a lazy lizard he has earned it. 
i hope that kinda makes sense. 

couple it with semi free roaming then your iguana effectively has a whole house space. which is plenty.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

Stella71 said:


> A brilliant sized viv. with three iguanas.
> 
> YouTube - Meine Leguane (Iguana iguana) beim Füttern von Vogelmiere - Dezember2008
> 
> Thumb rule: the bigger, the better. Which goes for every animal kept in captivity, by the way.



fab viv lol if you have a peek at the other vids it also has a out door pen on the other side of the window :flrt:


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

hey all..was just wondering if anyone gives there iguana's exo terra iguana dried food..was thinking of buying some not to use as a staple but as an extra ..and if i was buying it for dora what one do i buy?? im assuming she still classed as juvenile at 10 months??


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

kellymca2001 said:


> hey all..was just wondering if anyone gives there iguana's exo terra iguana dried food..was thinking of buying some not to use as a staple but as an extra ..and if i was buying it for dora what one do i buy?? im assuming she still classed as juvenile at 10 months??


hiya hun yes she is still classed as a juvinile but i wouldn`t bother with the dried food personally:flrt:


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

kellymca2001 said:


> hey all..was just wondering if anyone gives there iguana's exo terra iguana dried food..was thinking of buying some not to use as a staple but as an extra ..and if i was buying it for dora what one do i buy?? im assuming she still classed as juvenile at 10 months??



No, none of my iguanas liked it, and that probably for a reason. It smells terrible, so I don't blame them.

In my opinion it's just making money to the sellers. Get your Dora only fresh food and treat her with her favourite fruits to keep her happy.


----------



## Furcifer (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

thought I would share a couple of pics of my babies to add a slightly different twist to this thread. Hope you enjoy the colours.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5072861471/


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Furcifer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thought I would share a couple of pics of my babies to add a slightly different twist to this thread. Hope you enjoy the colours.
> 
> P1060415 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I WANT ONE....they are just stunning where and how much is all I want to know:flrt:


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

Furcifer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thought I would share a couple of pics of my babies to add a slightly different twist to this thread. Hope you enjoy the colours.
> 
> P1060415 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



lush lol :mf_dribble: all your missing is a red one:whistling2:


----------



## Furcifer (Oct 7, 2009)

You'd have to go to a specialist reptile breeder to get one, probably in the US, think you would be very lucky to find one in the UK.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Furcifer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thought I would share a couple of pics of my babies to add a slightly different twist to this thread. Hope you enjoy the colours.
> 
> P1060415 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Beautiful, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

got a few questions

mine is going thorugh his first shed with me, and damn hes grumpy! also when they shed do they go of there food slightly? hes not eating asmuch in last few days


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> got a few questions
> 
> mine is going thorugh his first shed with me, and damn hes grumpy! also when they shed do they go of there food slightly? hes not eating asmuch in last few days


Answer is no. Your iguana is probably grumpy for other reasons. Unline snakes, they're not really bothered about the shedding, apart from rubbing their nose when it starts at their heads because it itches them.

As long as you provide enough humidity and temperature, there shouldn't be a problem. 

Normally, they wouldn't go off food because of that either. Have you changed something? That could be the only reason I can think of being grumpy and not eating properly.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

Mine is actually very cooperative when I help him/her to pull out bits of skin...
Kinda reliefs a lot that itchy feeling, the humidity levels are of great concern at that stage.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Stella71 said:


> Answer is no. Your iguana is probably grumpy for other reasons. Unline snakes, they're not really bothered about the shedding, apart from rubbing their nose when it starts at their heads because it itches them.
> 
> As long as you provide enough humidity and temperature, there shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Normally, they wouldn't go off food because of that either. Have you changed something? That could be the only reason I can think of being grumpy and not eating properly.


 
right this evening he ate all what i placed in his bowl. and scouting for more around the bowl so i added a little more and he ate that also. 

i put my hand in the viv to day and he did not try any thing just sat and watched me. so maybe he was just having a pissed of day like we all do.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> right this evening he ate all what i placed in his bowl. and scouting for more around the bowl so i added a little more and he ate that also.
> 
> i put my hand in the viv to day and he did not try any thing just sat and watched me. so maybe he was just having a pissed of day like we all do.



He might not trust you. You said he ate everything that was in his bowl and I take it, you left him in peace while eating. If you put your hand in there, it might have disturbed him, and he might have thought you want to touch him or grab him. So he stops and just watches. Normal if they don't trust.

I can put my hand in the viv or even go inside, rummage around or even touch him. He will show me when he's not okay with that and I'll leave him. Some days he'll just try to bite me when I go near.

They've got personality and we have to respect that


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

*iguana*

hi there i have recently got an iguana she is two years and six month and three foot six long she was fed on mealworms one day then lettuce the next so i changed her diet straight away to plenty different greens but she will not eat anything unless its green no fruit at all ive even tried chopping kiwi fruit into very small pieces and mixing it with her veg and like a magician she manages to leave the kiwi in the bottom of the bowl ive got her used to the calcium powder by introducing it slowly she will let me pick her up and is happy to climb and sit on my shoulder then all of a sudden she launches herself into the air and lands on the floor and just wonders about but when you try and pick her up she just tail whips and wriggles like mad i was just wondering if anybody knows of a way i can pick her up off the floor without her panicking thanks paul


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

paulybob said:


> hi there i have recently got an iguana she is two years and six month and three foot six long she was fed on mealworms one day then lettuce the next so i changed her diet straight away to plenty different greens but she will not eat anything unless its green no fruit at all ive even tried chopping kiwi fruit into very small pieces and mixing it with her veg and like a magician she manages to leave the kiwi in the bottom of the bowl ive got her used to the calcium powder by introducing it slowly she will let me pick her up and is happy to climb and sit on my shoulder then all of a sudden she launches herself into the air and lands on the floor and just wonders about but when you try and pick her up she just tail whips and wriggles like mad i was just wondering if anybody knows of a way i can pick her up off the floor without her panicking thanks paul


 
it is just gonna be perseverance mate and a battle of wills. it is like a child who doesnt want to come in for his bath night lol. 

the main thing is not to impiose your little guy. meaning dont just walk up, lean down and try scoop him up. 

take your time approaching him/her. 

do everything slowly. 

the tail whipping etc is normal and will only cease with time and consistency. 

all the behaviour you describe is perfectly normal. and good because it is the behaviour of a healthy alert reptile. 

i kinda did 2 vids to show picking up. they arent perfect but give you a rough idea.

seraphine :: FIRST ATTEMPT video by mahenderkali - Photobucket

seraphine :: PICKING UP video by mahenderkali - Photobucket

ha ha ok the first one is a bit crap. the second one is slightly better. 
in the second one when my right hand approaches that is too protect against possible whips. 

i dont know if it will be any use. but at least you get to see me.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with Mahender. It takes time. If the animal was kept with such a bad diet, I would bring it to the vet for a blood count to see if you need to compensate difficencies. 

Feed as much calcium as you can. And give it the food your already giving, they'll get used to it after some time and will take it without problems.

Well some of it they just won't eat, like some kids don't eat spinach 

Regarding jumping from your shoulder: yes, it's normal behaviour. She just saw something that freaked her out and naturally, they dive.

When you pick her up, yes be careful. I usually have the head of the iguana hanging over my hand, while I support the whole body with my forearm, tail tucked between elbow and body. When they're bigger, that's the correct way to carry them and you have less scratches.


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

than ks very much mahender for taking the time to make the videos 
the info is much appreciated thanks again paul


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

than ks very much mahender for taking the time to make the videos 
the info is much appreciated thanks again paul
also thanks stella 71


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

and again lol sorry 
iggys poo is always in a big big puddle of pee?
is this natural also how hard or soft should the 
poo be?


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

paulybob said:


> and again lol sorry
> iggys poo is always in a big big puddle of pee?
> is this natural also how hard or soft should the
> poo be?


Yes, it's normal and it will be MUCH more when they grow older. 

It should be a um.. soft sausage. If it's too hard it means they don't get enough fluid or humidity.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

paulybob said:


> and again lol sorry
> iggys poo is always in a big big puddle of pee?
> is this natural also how hard or soft should the
> poo be?


iggs defecatein 3 parts. clear liquid, crytal urates and solid feaces.

the liquid part should be clear, the crytal urates are white and the last should be as stella said a squidgy soft texture. 

of course this is all depends what goes in. 

orange urates can be a sign of dehydration. 

contrary to my beleif and others the white urates is not excess calcium, it is crytallised something. 

saedcantes explained to me once in a post but i cant recall. 

you sound like you have a normal guy/girl there. 

may i just clarify on stella's point. 

try and get as much calcium as you can in your iguana naturally. ( do not over do the calcium powders)
contrary to popular beleif igs can have too much calcium 

if i can find the evidence i will post. but it means some sifting.


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

i found your iggys facebook page!
total aces!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

dingo-snake85 said:


> i found your iggys facebook page!
> total aces!


ha ha qualiteeeee. 
thanks..


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

yoda and ruby (my iggys) want one now


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

dingo-snake85 said:


> yoda and ruby (my iggys) want one now


do it mate. there are a few on there. seraphine has some ig friends in america and all over. 

let me know and we will add you. 
mahender and seraphine..


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

mahender said:


> do it mate. there are a few on there. seraphine has some ig friends in america and all over.
> 
> let me know and we will add you.
> mahender and seraphine..


Jacks Paxman may be appearing on Facebook in due course!!


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

mahender said:


> do it mate. there are a few on there. seraphine has some ig friends in america and all over.
> 
> let me know and we will add you.
> mahender and seraphine..


 
total aces!
going to set ares up later :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
:lol2:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

moving on and back to the nature of this discussion thread.

I like to put jacks on the towel rail whilst in the shower in the morning for humidity purposes but how long after his lights on can he come out of his viv... at the moment i give him an hour to warm up and wait until he starts moving around before I disturb him.. am I doing the right thing?

Also with regard to lights... what should they be on at the moment as it is getting darker earlier now shall I change it.. he is on 7am-8pm at the moment.

x


----------



## lankybabe (Jun 7, 2010)

Mahenda, i love your thoughts & advice to do with Iggy's. I have little experience with my Iguana (its my partners) but when i do look for advice i know i can read what you have put to others or ask you & you would be sure to offer advice where needed. So thank you :2thumb:


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

im sorry i dont usually get involved in stuff but i have to say my piece..even though it may be worth eff all lol....why would people jump on mahender and repqueen for wanting to add a bit of flirty fun to the threads..why not have fun and enjoy a bit of banter with like minded people..its not as if they are posting obscene pictures and get down to nitty gritty..its a bit of innocent banter,,and even if it was serious stuff...i think it would be nice to have 2 perfectly nice people get togther because of there love of reps...i for one would love an invite to rfuk wedding lol ..just my tuppence on it xx


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

wedding!!!!
the iggys can wear little suits!
and have top hats! (ruby want to be a bridmaid) lol


----------



## dingo-snake85 (May 12, 2010)

a bit like this only more posh :lol2::lol2:


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks mahender for the advice i tried picking her up slowly talking to her first and approaching very slowly placed my hands where you suggested and youve guessed it she stayed still on the back of my wheelchair and let me pick her up and when she was out she kept coming near me so i stroked her each time without hardly any fear on her behalf i just wished i could let her out more but i have a very nervous wife lol and four cats so i can only get her out an hour and a half a day while the wife is doing the school run and the cats are locked in the kitchen lol. and she has been eating kiwi fruit (do i have to peel or not) i have been peeling it well thanks again paul


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

mahender said:


> may i just clarify on stella's point.
> 
> try and get as much calcium as you can in your iguana naturally. ( do not over do the calcium powders)
> contrary to popular beleif igs can have too much calcium
> ...


As far as I know you can't overdose calcium, but you can overdose vitamins and especially vitamin A is dangerous.

I advised to give him as much as he can because he was in bad condition. I didn't mean to push it down on him, bath him in it or feed him only calcium. Just to clarify. 
A daily dust on calcium is perfect when you have a healthy iguana.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Stella71 said:


> As far as I know you can't overdose calcium, but you can overdose vitamins and especially vitamin A is dangerous.
> 
> I advised to give him as much as he can because he was in bad condition. I didn't mean to push it down on him, bath him in it or feed him only calcium. Just to clarify.
> A daily dust on calcium is perfect when you have a healthy iguana.


stella please dont think i was being personal i was just debating the info.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

paulybob said:


> thanks mahender for the advice i tried picking her up slowly talking to her first and approaching very slowly placed my hands where you suggested and youve guessed it she stayed still on the back of my wheelchair and let me pick her up and when she was out she kept coming near me so i stroked her each time without hardly any fear on her behalf i just wished i could let her out more but i have a very nervous wife lol and four cats so i can only get her out an hour and a half a day while the wife is doing the school run and the cats are locked in the kitchen lol. and she has been eating kiwi fruit (do i have to peel or not) i have been peeling it well thanks again paul


yay. im glad paul. i love the one step forward. be wary for the two steps back tho ha ha.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

mahender said:


> stella please dont think i was being personal i was just debating the info.



You might have to work on your wording, my dear


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Stella71 said:


> You might have to work on your wording, my dear


im sorry, i didnt really know how else to say it, maybe you could help me.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi I thought id join in had 1 iguana in the past sadly he passed away and now have a beautiful 3.5ft green ig called yoda haha : victory:


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

hi yet another question about iggy she is a dull brownish grey colour on top of her back is it possible to turn her green again or is this the natural colour thanks and sorry for being so blonde lol (no offence blondie)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

paulybob said:


> hi yet another question about iggy she is a dull brownish grey colour on top of her back is it possible to turn her green again or is this the natural colour thanks and sorry for being so blonde lol (no offence blondie)


 
sometimes they go grey and green im not sure but i think it differs with the lighting going grey when dark or possibly temperature change, im not exacly sure m8 how it works but thats usually something along the lines in reason haha


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

paulybob said:


> hi yet another question about iggy she is a dull brownish grey colour on top of her back is it possible to turn her green again or is this the natural colour thanks and sorry for being so blonde lol (no offence blondie)


 
think of ig colours like them mood changing stones. 

if he is green all is well. 

darkening could be one of several thiings. 
incorrect temps, stress, poorliness. 

have a check of your viv temps first. 

with regards to the temperature. if he is too cold he will be dull. blood will stay inside the body, if he is too hot or just right blood will go toward the surface skin. 

hope that kinda makes sense.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mahender said:


> think of ig colours like them mood changing stones.
> 
> if he is green all is well.
> 
> ...


 
ahhh well I shall take note of that! part true on what i said lol and learned abit along the way.: victory:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Stella71 said:


> I agree with Mahender. It takes time. If the animal was kept with such a bad diet, I would bring it to the vet for a blood count to see if you need to compensate difficencies.
> 
> Feed as much calcium as you can. And give it the food your already giving, they'll get used to it after some time and will take it without problems.
> 
> ...





Stella71 said:


> As far as I know you can't overdose calcium, but you can overdose vitamins and especially vitamin A is dangerous.
> 
> I advised to give him as much as he can because he was in bad condition. I didn't mean to push it down on him, bath him in it or feed him only calcium. Just to clarify.
> A daily dust on calcium is perfect when you have a healthy iguana.





mahender said:


> stella please dont think i was being personal i was just debating the info.





mahender said:


> im sorry, i didnt really know how else to say it, maybe you could help me.


 
an excerpt from melissa kaplans pages.

*While some is good, more is not necessarily better...*
Oversupplementation of vitamins can be harmful. Vitamins A and D can cause serious problems, including liver, skin, and eye problems, and metabolic bone disease. 
Excessive amounts of calcium, previously uncommon in iguanas, may become an increasing problem as owners, scared of MBD, overcompensate and give too much calcium. Hypercalcemia may also occur in conjunction with protein/hydration induced kidney failure, can cause bone defects, cardiac changes, hyperthyroidism, shock, renal hypertension and failure and death.
It should be noted that vitamins A and D are heavily laced into dog and cat foods, another reason why they are so harmful to iguanas. Fat (both that found in commercial mammal foods and many human foods derived from animal protein or made with oils and fats, as well as the fat in soy products such as tofu) can also impede calcium metabolism, causing metabolic bone disease.
The best way to find out how you are doing supplement-wise is to have an annual blood test done on your iguana.​ 
here is the full page:-
Vitamin and Mineral Supplementation for Herps​


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

and.... ( also taken from melissa kaplans pages)

*Calcium*Calcium is a chemical element (symbol Ca) and is the most abundant mineral in the body. It interacts with phosphorus to form calcium phosphate; this is the hard, dense material which forms bone and teeth. Calcium is a positively charge ion element (cation) and is essential in intra- and extracellular fluid exchange, blood clotting, and maintaining a regular heartbeat. It is also important in the initiation of neuromuscular as well as metabolic functions. Unsurprisingly, most of the calcium in the body is stored in a very usable form: bone. The balance of the calcium is found in the serum (that fluid which is left after all blood solids have been removed) and is either ionized and ready for use, or is bound to protein and not ionized.
Calcium needs some assistance to cross through cell membranes. While very small amounts of calcium can be absorbed through cellular membranes throughout the small intestine, 1,25-DHCC enables the calcium absorption across the membranes of the duodenum. Fusion absorption, that done without the assistance of 1,25-DHCC, is not nearly as effective in maintaining proper calcium levels as is calcium absorbed with that form of vitamin D.
Calcium absorption is also affected by the degree to which it is soluble and thus usable. Acidic levels of the ingested food, and the presence of substances such as oxalates (found in spinach, soy, rhubarb, beet greens, and to a lesser extent in collards and carrots) binds the calcium, rendering it unusable. Diets high in fat (such as found in tofu, bird seeds such as sunflower or rapeseed) relative to the levels consumed in the wild, can impede calcium absorption; faulty fat metabolism can adversely affect the metabolism of vitamin D. Diets high in oxalates or fats, in other words, both lead to metabolic bone disease, coming by different routes.
The kidneys represent the one of the body's waste management centers. Not only are certain elements recycled through the body, those no longer useful or unusable are gotten rid of through excretion. The kidneys can only handle a certain amount of input, and so can only put out a certain amount. *When there is too much calcium in the system, the kidneys cannot excrete out any more than it does when the body is carrying a normal load.*

*Phosphorus*Phosphorus is a chemical element and, when combined with calcium (in the form of calcium phosphate), forms the majority of the bone in the body. In addition, it is used in nearly all of the body's metabolic processes and is important in cellular function It is extracted from foods, and its use is controlled by vitamin D and calcium.
Phosphates, other than the calcium phosphate found in bone, is not retained in the body, but is continually being excreted (in urine and feces) and so much be replaced. It is utilized to maintain the acid-base balance in blood, saliva, urine and other bodily fluids.
Generally, equal amounts of soluble calcium and phosphorus ions are required for balance; ideally, the ratio of calcium to phosphorus should be 2:1. *Too much calcium results in a phosphorus deficiency and impaired metabolic function.* Too much phosphorus in the diet forms insoluble calcium phosphate which renders the calcium unusable; as the body continues to absorb the phosphorus, hypocalcemia—metabolic bone disease—results.


here is the full article an interesting read. please draw your own conclusions.
Calcium metabolism and metabolic bone disease


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

i am so so confused as to wether to give iggy calcium or not if so how much and how often lol paul


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

lastly. 

Hypercalcemia

generally hypercalcemia ( excess ) is far less common than hypocalcemia ( insufficient)

but there is still a risk posed by giving too much calcium, 

*in my conclusion, you can feed an iguana too much calcium, *

again please make your own decisions, i have merely reproduced the articles so i am not about to re-word or make it so anyones feelings dont get hurt. :bash:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

paulybob said:


> i am so so confused as to wether to give iggy calcium or not if so how much and how often lol paul



My routine

Feed an extremely rounded and varied diet at all times, with lush fresh salads/veg/fruits, I supplement very irregularly sometimes at weekends, sometimes during the week. I use a variance of calcium, nutrobol and ZooMed Iguana Dust. I also supplement with Lucky Reptile dry herb mix and flower mix. My Iggy has been assessed as being in exemplarary condition with perfect bone structure.

So in conclusion, just make sure the diet is good and supplementation will not be overly necessary


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> My routine
> 
> Feed an extremely rounded and varied diet at all times, with lush fresh salads/veg/fruits, I supplement very irregularly sometimes at weekends, sometimes during the week. I use a variance of calcium, nutrobol and ZooMed Iguana Dust. I also supplement with Lucky Reptile dry herb mix and flower mix. My Iggy has been assessed as being in exemplarary condition with perfect bone structure.
> 
> So in conclusion, just make sure the diet is good and supplementation will not be overly necessary


agreed. :2thumb:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

eee I can’t believe how slow I have been in catching this post :lol2:
Well my name is Anneka (aka Annie) and my handsome young man is called Drako :flrt: he will be 2 years old in December and I have had him since he was tiny! It’s amazing how quick they grow! :gasp:

In the past 2 weeks he has started to have little tantrums, not eating, leaving poo ALL over! Which is all very strange and has made me wonder whether he has reached maturity? 

Here is a pic anyway (was taken around 4 month ago, his spikes and belly are much much bigger now) -


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

annie.davis said:


> eee I can’t believe how slow I have been in catching this post :lol2:
> Well my name is Anneka (aka Annie) and my handsome young man is called Drako :flrt: he will be 2 years old in December and I have had him since he was tiny! It’s amazing how quick they grow! :gasp:
> 
> In the past 2 weeks he has started to have little tantrums, not eating, leaving poo ALL over! Which is all very strange and has made me wonder whether he has reached maturity?
> ...


hi annie, 
did you know that iguanas sometimes smear feaces on walls when they are pissed off. you would see is it as if they were wiping it in smears.


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

hi annie iggy once took a tantrum while i was out (i think it was something to do with the cats) and when i came back it was hard to see in the viv because she had smeared it all over the glass the walls of the viv and even all over the rocks 
but she just came out while i started with the claening lol


----------



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi everyone hopefully in about 3 hours i will be collection my first iggy and i cant wait it has taken a long time to get to this point i cant wait.:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

jonnymoose said:


> Hi everyone hopefully in about 3 hours i will be collection my first iggy and i cant wait it has taken a long time to get to this point i cant wait.:jump::jump::jump:


How exciting  don't forget to post pictures here of your new pet


----------



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> How exciting  don't forget to post pictures here of your new pet


I know i waited ages for a iggy even the mrs is excited (she dont like my snakes.)
well he (i dunno why i said he as i dont know the sex) is in his viv now i will post pics when settled as he is still such a little baby:flrt::flrt: I dont want to spook him or anything.


----------



## oitzcobrao (May 8, 2010)

hi i cant believe how slow i am at posting but my names rachel and i have a 1 year old iguana his name is marley and he lives up to the name (for all those who has watched the movie marley and me they will know what i mean lol)  he is one little bugga but love him millions, couldnt imagine my life with out him, marley is my second iguana Jack unfortunately passed away a few years ago it took me a while to finaly get another but glad i did :2thumb: i would put pics up but never know how :lol2:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

oitzcobrao said:


> hi i cant believe how slow i am at posting but my names rachel and i have a 1 year old iguana his name is marley and he lives up to the name (for all those who has watched the movie marley and me they will know what i mean lol)  he is one little bugga but love him millions, couldnt imagine my life with out him, marley is my second iguana Jack unfortunately passed away a few years ago it took me a while to finaly get another but glad i did :2thumb: i would put pics up but never know how :lol2:


 to upload pictures make a photobucket account - its free! and you upload pictures to that then you can post on web sites etc. really easy to do.


----------



## oitzcobrao (May 8, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> to upload pictures make a photobucket account - its free! and you upload pictures to that then you can post on web sites etc. really easy to do.


 i have one lol will do it know thanks


----------



## oitzcobrao (May 8, 2010)

oitzcobrao said:


> hi i cant believe how slow i am at posting but my names rachel and i have a 1 year old iguana his name is marley and he lives up to the name (for all those who has watched the movie marley and me they will know what i mean lol)  he is one little bugga but love him millions, couldnt imagine my life with out him, marley is my second iguana Jack unfortunately passed away a few years ago it took me a while to finaly get another but glad i did :2thumb: i would put pics up but never know how :lol2:


 thats him now but his a bit bigger








thats when we first got him looks totally different


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those pictures with us; looks lovely  xx


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Crownan said:


> My routine
> 
> Feed an extremely rounded and varied diet at all times, with lush fresh salads/veg/fruits, I supplement very irregularly sometimes at weekends, sometimes during the week. I use a variance of calcium, nutrobol and ZooMed Iguana Dust. I also supplement with Lucky Reptile dry herb mix and flower mix. My Iggy has been assessed as being in exemplarary condition with perfect bone structure.
> 
> So in conclusion, just make sure the diet is good and supplementation will not be overly necessary


Sound advice. Though I only use a multivitamine syrup and calcium lactate as supplements.


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

good pictures nice igg


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

mahender said:


> hi annie,
> did you know that iguanas sometimes smear feaces on walls when they are pissed off. you would see is it as if they were wiping it in smears.


What could he be pissed off about?? he lives the life of luxury :lol2:
He's been doing it for a week now and its worrying me :-(


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

paulybob said:


> hi annie iggy once took a tantrum while i was out (i think it was something to do with the cats) and when i came back it was hard to see in the viv because she had smeared it all over the glass the walls of the viv and even all over the rocks
> but she just came out while i started with the claening lol


Ah my god!! :lol2: 
He hasnt got that bad, but he does it next to his basking area, next to his food bowl and all over the floor!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

my big boy at the top and a few of the rescues ive taken in and rehomed,,some nice pics on this thread,,great work by you all


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

lizard wizard said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


He's gorgeous! How old? Looks like a wise old Iggy!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Crownan said:


> He's gorgeous! How old? Looks like a wise old Iggy!


 
hes 16 now mate took from a home that he lived in a 5ftx4ft,he now lives in a monster viv look at my albums,lol hes soft as a brush never bites or whips loves getting the dog bed with the 3 dogs,,lol,hes sooooooo soft and cheeky tho i think he fancys the mrs as he always nods at her and shows his side


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> hes 16 now mate took from a home that he lived in a 5ftx4ft,he now lives in a monster viv look at my albums,lol hes soft as a brush never bites or whips loves getting the dog bed with the 3 dogs,,lol,hes sooooooo soft and cheeky tho i think he fancys the mrs as he always nods at her and shows his side


 
love seeing pics of your giant man. 

i think you must have one of the few success stories co habiting with other pets. 

well done. and he is a fine example mate. :2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

mahender said:


> love seeing pics of your giant man.
> 
> i think you must have one of the few success stories co habiting with other pets.
> 
> well done. and he is a fine example mate. :2thumb:


cheers mate hows you doin nowadays,he a big friendly giant lol until he poops then he just looks dead proud of himself


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> hes 16 now mate took from a home that he lived in a 5ftx4ft,he now lives in a monster viv look at my albums,lol hes soft as a brush never bites or whips loves getting the dog bed with the 3 dogs,,lol,hes sooooooo soft and cheeky tho i think he fancys the mrs as he always nods at her and shows his side


Can't see any of your albums on your profile? Would love to see your iguana enclosure as I am designing mine at the moment! xx


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> cheers mate hows you doin nowadays,he a big friendly giant lol until he poops then he just looks dead proud of himself


 
im rockin and rollin mate. 

serpahine has been subdued the past couple of days. not quite sure what his boggle is. 

but he is getting bigger and badder lol. ( in a good way) 

preparing for the start of breeding season soon. 

hope all is well with you.:2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> Can't see any of your albums on your profile? Would love to see your iguana enclosure as I am designing mine at the moment! xx


 
il try and sort it out now let me know when you can view it


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> il try and sort it out now let me know when you can view it


Thanks! Lovely photos  very lucky reptiles you have there! x


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> hes 16 now mate took from a home that he lived in a 5ftx4ft,he now lives in a monster viv look at my albums,lol hes soft as a brush never bites or whips loves getting the dog bed with the 3 dogs,,lol,hes sooooooo soft and cheeky tho i think he fancys the mrs as he always nods at her and shows his side


He's wonderful. Looks super relaxed. Wished my boy would be like this, but no, just after putting on something pink, he went ballistic. NO chance of big love. hahaha

Oh well..Gotta love them, stick to them. Simples.


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is a more up to date pic of Drako -


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

He's gorgeous. Will be a big beauty, one can tell.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's my big boy.





Mid yawn​First inspection of his new home





After the snout injury ​ 
​

Sleeping beauty


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Stella71 said:


> He's gorgeous. Will be a big beauty, one can tell.


Ahhh thanks  eee I love him so much :lol2:

Ahhh yours is gorgeous! A Red Iguana 2??? He's a big lad mind


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, he's not red, but he sees red often. And yes, he's a bit over 4'3" now. (about 130cm for non inch-readers).


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Stella71 said:


> Nah, he's not red, but he sees red often. And yes, he's a bit over 4'3" now. (about 130cm for non inch-readers).


Haha ahhh bless him! He looks red in the pic where he's asleep.

Well Drako climbed out of his viv last night waddled over, cuddled into me and went to sleep!!! 
It was the cutest thing ever! :flrt:


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

*sigh* I had this with my old girl. She came into my bed on a regular basis and took a nap with me. Fell asleep on my lap and that. She was amazing.

I miss her so much, still, after over two years.

But Zorro is amazing, too. Different but amazing and I love him like mad and wouldn't change him for anything.


----------



## Shell31313 (Aug 27, 2010)

I bought my first iggy three weeks ago, shocked to see how much "she" has grown already in that time!!! She's called Izzy, I say "she" but she this years baby so can't be sure yet!!!

I can't wait until me dad brings over her new viv (8ft wide, 7ft tall, 4ft deep) He has to finish building it in my front room, as his shed isnt tall enough!!!!!

Will try and get some pics up soon!!!


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Stella71 said:


> *sigh* I had this with my old girl. She came into my bed on a regular basis and took a nap with me. Fell asleep on my lap and that. She was amazing.
> 
> I miss her so much, still, after over two years.
> 
> But Zorro is amazing, too. Different but amazing and I love him like mad and wouldn't change him for anything.





Shell31313 said:


> I bought my first iggy three weeks ago, shocked to see how much "she" has grown already in that time!!! She's called Izzy, I say "she" but she this years baby so can't be sure yet!!!
> 
> I can't wait until me dad brings over her new viv (8ft wide, 7ft tall, 4ft deep) He has to finish building it in my front room, as his shed isnt tall enough!!!!!
> 
> Will try and get some pics up soon!!!


Ahhh Stella that sounds so lovely 
What happened to Zorro's nose?? (my Male Meerkat is called Zorro also :flrt.

Wow Shell that sounds amazing! a bit big for a baby iggy though.
You'll def have to put some pic's up!


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

annie.davis said:


> Ahhh Stella that sounds so lovely
> What happened to Zorro's nose?? (my Male Meerkat is called Zorro also :flrt.
> Haha. Meerkat...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Shell31313 said:


> I bought my first iggy three weeks ago, shocked to see how much "she" has grown already in that time!!! She's called Izzy, I say "she" but she this years baby so can't be sure yet!!!
> 
> I can't wait until me dad brings over her new viv (8ft wide, 7ft tall, 4ft deep) He has to finish building it in my front room, as his shed isnt tall enough!!!!!
> 
> Will try and get some pics up soon!!!



That's a paradise for him 

Good luck with her and I guess you know how much more she will grow.


----------



## Shell31313 (Aug 27, 2010)

I know its way too soon to put her in the big viv, but didnt want to not have the funds to build it when she needs it..... Hopefully this has all she will ever need.

She's currently in a converted corner fish tank, and seems to have plenty of room for the moment. 

Stupid question, if I do need to put her in the big viv and put in plenty of hides, will she be okay?


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Shell31313 said:


> I know its way too soon to put her in the big viv, but didnt want to not have the funds to build it when she needs it..... Hopefully this has all she will ever need.
> 
> She's currently in a converted corner fish tank, and seems to have plenty of room for the moment.
> 
> Stupid question, if I do need to put her in the big viv and put in plenty of hides, will she be okay?



Yes, she will be fine. Plenty of hides are quite essential for young iguanas because they're rather jumpy in the beginning. That way you will give her the room and space to decide when to come out and take a look. And she will, they are far too curious to stay in their hide all day. But give her time to get used to the surroundings and try not to change it. Moving sofas for instance. They have good eyesight and register every little bit you change and that might freak them out again. Though it's a matter of personality. 

Gosh I can't imagine having a baby iguana again. Though I'd love to, I will admit. They're rather lovely and they have so much to learn..


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Shell31313 said:


> I know its way too soon to put her in the big viv, but didnt want to not have the funds to build it when she needs it..... Hopefully this has all she will ever need.
> 
> She's currently in a converted corner fish tank, and seems to have plenty of room for the moment.
> 
> Stupid question, if I do need to put her in the big viv and put in plenty of hides, will she be okay?


a couple of suggestions if you do have a mahoosive viv. 

a) most importantly: make sure it is escape proof, as little uns they can and will squeeze throught the smallest gaps if there is a glimpse of freedom. 

b) put plenty of hides in there as you need to make this place interesting for your iguana, both mentally and physically. 
a good idea is to place it near a window so they can look out ( ig tv)

all this depends on the temperement of your iguana, if he is fairly chileld the you ll have relatively minor moving stress issues. 

what i would suggest to you is ; if you have the room in the viv place the little viv in the big viv and leave the little viv dorr open. then he has the familiarity and safety. when he starts coming out more then you can just remove the little viv and voila. 


if he is a chill guy then just put him in there. 

seraphien was always kinda confident. so he was eager to explore his new surrounding when i got him. so i just put him in there. and he has been buzzing since.


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Stella71 said:


> annie.davis said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh Stella that sounds so lovely
> ...


----------



## ratmanio (Apr 11, 2010)

hi thear i have a 1 yr old femail c similus. aka spiney tailed iguana called gretchen. iv had her for about 3 months now and i am having probs in taiming down. but as most ppl have told me that they can be rather scatty and little finger eaters wich she is keeping up 2 the name.. 

i will get pics up when she stops tail wipping and atacking my camara

hopefully i can tame but if not she is a loverly looking iggy:2thumb:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

annie.davis said:


> Stella71 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha yes I have 2 Meerkats also Snookie & Zorro :flrt: (pic's in my album).
> ...


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

mahender said:


> annie.davis said:
> 
> 
> > i love that colouration annie.
> ...


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

annie.davis said:


> mahender said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mahender.
> ...


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

annie.davis said:


> mahender said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mahender.
> ...


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

mahender said:


> annie.davis said:
> 
> 
> > to answer your questions.
> ...


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> annie.davis said:
> 
> 
> > i love that colouration annie.
> ...


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Reptilequeen said:


> mahender said:
> 
> 
> > annie.davis said:
> ...


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*We love ig's*

*Hi All some superb Iguana's and owners on this thread, i'm new to the site and thought i would share some pictures of our youngster with you allif i can find out how?
*


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

BUMP2010 said:


> *Hi All some superb Iguana's and owners on this thread, i'm new to the site and thought i would share some pictures of our youngster with you allif i can find out how?*


here you go.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Baby Rhino*








Hi guys Some superb Igs and owners on this thread and some great pictures, going to try and add a few of our new baby any one fancy a chat then mail me.


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

*hi!!*

Hey there!!

It's been a while since I've logged on.. been so busy at work and planning Jack's new enclosure!!

And here it is in construction....










It's going to be great once complete.. we have artificial grass to go in the bottom, going to put a couple of shelfs in, got a rope ladder etc and a plastic box which is half the length of the viv.. going to make a waterfall as well when I get a chance!!

One question though.... where do I get a treated log big enough to fill this?? I have asked a local tree surgeon if I can collect some cuttings but it is going to be fresh.. planning to put in the bath with boiling water but not sure if that will be ok?? Any ideas? :2thumb:

Louise x


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Rhino Ig's*



BUMP2010 said:


> imageHi guys Some superb Igs and owners on this thread and some great pictures, going to try and add a few of our new baby any one fancy a chat then mail me.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


_*

Hi All: will be uploading some pictures of our new young Rhino as soon as she has settled in: watch this space. 
*_


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> Hey there!!
> 
> It's been a while since I've logged on.. been so busy at work and planning Jack's new enclosure!!
> 
> ...


Great Viv he should be happy in there ( don't forget the vents in the back )


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> Great Viv he should be happy in there ( don't forget the vents in the back )


Thanks! We have 8 vents to be fitted... still got finishing bits and bobs to do including a full seal round.. he is in there temporarily, unfortunately we cannot finish yet as I work full time and my partner is really ill 

here it is so far:










superjacks!!










xx


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

He looks good and so dose the new viv keep us posted.
K


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

xlouise17x said:


> Thanks! We have 8 vents to be fitted... still got finishing bits and bobs to do including a full seal round.. he is in there temporarily, unfortunately we cannot finish yet as I work full time and my partner is really ill
> 
> here it is so far:
> 
> ...


Whats the dimensions?


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

thank you  sealing all done, vents in (couple more to go though!), water in  he loves it!! going to add a couple more levels etc and more logs in due course.. will keep you updated and take some pics when i get a chance  x


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

*Viv for sale if interested*

Hi all,

first off, lovely Ig's all of you! Sadly when i moved to the UK i had to rehmoe my 4 Ig's, and now i have Australian Water Dragons :2thumb:

I know i should really post this on the classified section, but saw this thread and though it may be worth a try.

I recently built a massive enclosure for my water dragons, but they seem to enjoy running around more than climbing! the viv is 6 foot high, 3.5 foot wide and 2 foot deep, ideal for an Ig (Must have had my Igs in mind when i built it! )

I am contemplating whether to sell the tank and build a new one from scratch or just rip the rock background i made out and start again on it.

There are pics available here - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/234113-making-vivarium-rock-background-13.html

I just thought it may be of interest to an Iguana owner as the tank is more suited for them.

I'd be interested to find out what any of you may be willing to spend for a tank like this and if its worth my while to sell it and start again or just renovate this one.

If you are interested please let me know via PM or just reply to this post. Its cost me well over £300 to build, before adding in all the thermostats etc so please dont make silly offers! :lol2:

Thanks to you all for taking the time to read this and I hope all your Ig's give you many years of pleasure, i know mine did and i miss them dearly!


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Whats the dimensions?


Dimensions: 6'6" high x 5' wide x 2' deep

Ikea wardrobes x 2 = £90
Glass = £90
Runners, sealant, vents, handles etc = £30
Total approx= £210

Louise x


----------



## james5582davies (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi guys new to this thread but wanted to check what every one feds there iggy. I have had Yoda for 4 years since he was tiny ad he is now 4-5ft and lovely and tame.

I have been reading lots of different things and wanted to know if an iggy should have the odd locust?? he was sat on my knee and i was feedig my beardeds and he was trying to eat locusts through the plastic tub. In my four years of ownig the little guy I have only ever fed him veg and fruit but I see sometimes people feeding locusts.

What does everyone think??


----------



## james5582davies (Nov 12, 2009)

heres Yoda


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

james5582davies said:


> heres Yoda
> 
> image


Ahhh he's lovely! How old??


----------



## james5582davies (Nov 12, 2009)

He is about 4 now and so tame loves a stroke and fuss. See
S a quiet page this no one want to talk?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

james5582davies said:


> Hi guys new to this thread but wanted to check what every one feds there iggy. I have had Yoda for 4 years since he was tiny ad he is now 4-5ft and lovely and tame.
> 
> I have been reading lots of different things and wanted to know if an iggy should have the odd locust?? he was sat on my knee and i was feedig my beardeds and he was trying to eat locusts through the plastic tub. In my four years of ownig the little guy I have only ever fed him veg and fruit but I see sometimes people feeding locusts.
> 
> What does everyone think??


Personally I feed my Ig a veg only diet. Yes the odd locust once in a blue moon wont hurt, and in the wild I'm sure they'd chance across the odd random insect here and there or even accidently while eating foliage but its completely unnecessary and would personally save the livefood for the critters it was intended for


----------



## james5582davies (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the answer I was frightend to ask incase I got the nasty people shouting at me for feeding a locust.

I thought the same that it would not hurt but it was just funny watching him try to eat one through the box!!

After 4 year of a nice salad with dusting he is healthy as anything I just wanted to ask the question.


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> Dimensions: 6'6" high x 5' wide x 2' deep
> 
> Ikea wardrobes x 2 = £90
> Glass = £90
> ...


I went to Ikea and thought about doing the same lol good to have somebody doing it before I do! It will help me a lot : victory:

I've been away for a while, and sadly my ig broke a leg, she jumped off my shoulder and I couldn't grab her!!! She is fully restored now after the x-rays and a month with the leg taped to his torso, taking extra calcium...

She's ok now, unstoppable as always, she loves to run around everytime I stop scraching her neck lol, even when she had her leg tapped she loved to run on three legs... 

She's really tuff and always in a mood to play, run-around and explore every corner of the house.

cheers


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

WILDERNESS said:


> I went to Ikea and thought about doing the same lol good to have somebody doing it before I do! It will help me a lot : victory:
> 
> I've been away for a while, and sadly my ig broke a leg, she jumped off my shoulder and I couldn't grab her!!! She is fully restored now after the x-rays and a month with the leg taped to his torso, taking extra calcium...
> 
> ...


These iggys will do daft things... Jacks is always jumping off my shoulder thinking he can fly! Like you say, can't always catch em! He loves his new viv but obviously the glass was too clean as he tried to jump out not realising glass was there.. bless him! got a black bit on his nose presume that is a bruise. 

We planned the building of his enclosure for weeks, and after a lot of research, trips to b&q measuring and getting quotes everywhere the cheapest way of doing it was the ikea wardrobes. the Pax wardrobes were £90 for both and you can buy without the doors to make it chepear.. you can get them taller than the 201cm we got but our ceilings aren't that high! you can also get 2 x double wardrobe.. we got the 2 x middle sized which were about 75cm wide each if i can remember.. works out about 6 and a half foot high and nearly 5 foot wide. we used the 2 spare sides for the front panels for the glass runners which worked out well. glass runners etc we bought online. the glass was a good deal at £90 as all other quotes were over £160. The only problem with the wardrobes is that they are full of little holes so it makes it easy to adjust the shelves etc.. spent hours and hours filling them in with filler!! if you have any questions will be happy to help!

lou x


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

*Hours of light*

Hey all

Could you please all let me know what time your lights go on and off at the moment...... thank you  xx


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

*Jacks' New Enclosure*

Check it out!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/606999-jacks-new-enclosure-iguana.html

x


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

I build my iguana an enclosure 3 times as big as what he was in, love him, feed him etc and the thanks I get? A bite  my boyfriend has said he's tried to bite him but I didnt believe him. Opened his glass and he jumped straight at me, usually for my face! I let him run around but I went up to him as usual and give him a rub and talked to him saying his name alot etc then he turned around and bit my leg. Luckily I got jeans on and his teeth didn't go through but now I dont know what to do. I changed my tone and put him back in. He is in breeding season but he has been in breeding before and never shown anything like this. There wernt any signs no tail whipping or anything. I'm so upset and getting scared of him now!! Help please!

Xx


----------



## WILDERNESS (Sep 11, 2010)

xlouise17x said:


> These iggys will do daft things... Jacks is always jumping off my shoulder thinking he can fly! Like you say, can't always catch em! He loves his new viv but obviously the glass was too clean as he tried to jump out not realising glass was there.. bless him! got a black bit on his nose presume that is a bruise.
> 
> We planned the building of his enclosure for weeks, and after a lot of research, trips to b&q measuring and getting quotes everywhere the cheapest way of doing it was the ikea wardrobes. the Pax wardrobes were £90 for both and you can buy without the doors to make it chepear.. you can get them taller than the 201cm we got but our ceilings aren't that high! you can also get 2 x double wardrobe.. we got the 2 x middle sized which were about 75cm wide each if i can remember.. works out about 6 and a half foot high and nearly 5 foot wide. we used the 2 spare sides for the front panels for the glass runners which worked out well. glass runners etc we bought online. the glass was a good deal at £90 as all other quotes were over £160. The only problem with the wardrobes is that they are full of little holes so it makes it easy to adjust the shelves etc.. spent hours and hours filling them in with filler!! if you have any questions will be happy to help!
> 
> lou x



Well my iggy is very small at the moment so i think it will take 2 years untill i need another terrarium :lol2: but i've started saving money and i'm actually eagger to build another one! 

I'll keep in touch! THANKS!: victory:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

xlouise17x said:


> I build my iguana an enclosure 3 times as big as what he was in, love him, feed him etc and the thanks I get? A bite  my boyfriend has said he's tried to bite him but I didnt believe him. Opened his glass and he jumped straight at me, usually for my face! I let him run around but I went up to him as usual and give him a rub and talked to him saying his name alot etc then he turned around and bit my leg. Luckily I got jeans on and his teeth didn't go through but now I dont know what to do. I changed my tone and put him back in. He is in breeding season but he has been in breeding before and never shown anything like this. There wernt any signs no tail whipping or anything. I'm so upset and getting scared of him now!! Help please!
> 
> Xx


Oh no!! How old is he? have you already put him in his new viv? Coz he may not appreciate his new surroundings.

Drako's light come's on at 8.30am & switches off at 9pm but he wants out before then to sleep next to the radiator


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi *xlouise17x did you get the email i sent you about the breading season and your Ig
*


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

_*Hi all thought i would shear a couple moor pictures of







*__*our pair of young Rhino's with you all










Hope you like e'm K.
*_


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi *xlouise17x did you get the email i sent you about the breading season and your Ig*


Hey!

Sorry I did get your pm but been so busy at work lately not had a chance to reply! Did type out a huge reply but it was so long my log in had timed out and lost it all! After that, as you can imagine, I gave up! Thanks for your help though it was much appreciated!

lou x


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Lue

How is he now? do let me no Ta, Keith


----------



## WHIZZER (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...y-our-iguana-breeding-season.html#post7450008

Here's a link to a few pictures I've uploaded......

Thanks


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Lue
> 
> How is he now? do let me no Ta, Keith


Hi Keith

Well our boy is being funny with us at the moment.. before the biting incident he was pacing up and down his viv... and his new massive viv.. and was nose rubbing alot, so much his horn started to bleed, i had no idea on how to stop him doing this, as soon as i opened the viv he would jump straight onto me and then straight off.. before he used to let us get him, and he used to stay on us whilst doing housework etc.. but he just kept wanting to run around the house.... it was when he was climbing the curtains and my boyfriend got him off when he bit.. he got badly told off and since then its like he is scared of us. He runs away from us when we try and touch him in his viv, he opens his mouth and hisses, moves his tail as if he is going to whip but doesnt, etc... after a lot of talking to him daily etc I find he is alright with me in the mornings, he hand feeds from me and lets me help him get his shed off etc but after work he turns again. 

My boyfriend is brave enough to get him out at an evening, to try and tame him again and get him to trust us, takes a while to get him out but once he is, he is alright, and looks a bit happier, climbing on his head and liking him etc.. but we are trying to teach him he cant just jump off when he wants to, he has to wait for us to put him down. Yesterday, he jumped off my boyfriend and tried to jump into his viv, which was at quite a distance away, and the door were closed, he is really going to hurt himself one day if he carrys on! Obviously next time we got to keep well away from all things he can jump onto/into!

I love him alot, he is part of the family, but I hate being scared of him, I just want the normal loving jacks back!! hopefully with time it will come but in the meantime it is frustrating.. especially considering how much time and money we spend on him the ungrateful little lizard!!! 

Anyway, glad I've had a chance to explain a few more things!

Louise x


----------



## xlouise17x (Dec 30, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...y-our-iguana-breeding-season.html#post7450008
> 
> Here's a link to a few pictures I've uploaded......
> 
> Thanks


Lovely guy.. thanks for sharing that with us... not sure if i like ur signature pic lol scary!! lol! 
xx


----------



## si_man306 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, i'm new to the forum and have had (and looked after) a fair few reptiles and other pets in the past. I currently have 4 red eared slider turtles (which i've had for ~10 years- fantastic pets) and my new addition- Yoshi the green iguana, who i've had for about a year. 

I spent a good year researching care etc- I had wanted one from 16 but actually waited many years until I bought a house in the end so I could have enough room for proper housing! He was/ is a rescue although he was initially brought up to health by a great pet shop in Dagenham. He sadly lost the tip of his tail in this period as I got him with dry gangrene at the end of his tail. Having a vet nurse as my other half helped a lot with vet contacts etc though and it was proessionally removed and sorted.

He's 2.5 years old and i've had him a year. He is fantastically tame and loves investigating, climbing, eating and the bath! I am constantly changing bits and bobs to try and get to the best possible set-up and care and have lots of questions so look forward to chatting to you all! 

Anyway, here are some pics- some of these are when I had recently got him, will post some more when I can 

EDIT: I have added the xray I got of him when he was having his tail examined at the vets for info (please note damaged tail section isn't visible in the pic but happy to post that on request!)


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

He's well cool dude. Got a pic of his setup? I'm planning my igs next one & need constant inspiration!


----------



## paulybob (Sep 30, 2010)

hes lovely


----------



## si_man306 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll get some up tomorrow 

I used a large built in cupboard which is part of the room- ~6.5ft high, 5ft wide and 3ft deep. He has lots to climb on, a large litter tray filled with water as a pool (change it twice daily with warm water for him to bathe! He poops in here which is great), lino floor covering (sealed at the edges) and a solar glo 125W (day timed)/ ceramic 100w (on a habistat). I've converted the door with a large vent and perspex window. It works great although i'm always thinking of things to do to improve it!

One question- there has been talk of 35 degrees celcius for a basking spot- this sounds too high surely? I run about 30 degrees basking (30-32 seems to be the recommended average)- at about 35 (it was hitting close to that in the heat of the summer) he gets a bit hot and bothered and at one point used to come out of the viv (he can pop the door open when he wants) to cool off. Also, I've read it's recommended to keep the viv cool at night- what temps do people tend to use at night? Can it be too warm? (I've been using the ceramic heater a lot with these very cold nights recently ~24 degrees celcius).


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

si_man306 said:


> I'll get some up tomorrow
> 
> I used a large built in cupboard which is part of the room- ~6.5ft high, 5ft wide and 3ft deep. He has lots to climb on, a large litter tray filled with water as a pool (change it twice daily with warm water for him to bathe! He poops in here which is great), lino floor covering (sealed at the edges) and a solar glo 125W (day timed)/ ceramic 100w (on a habistat). I've converted the door with a large vent and perspex window. It works great although i'm always thinking of things to do to improve it!
> 
> One question- there has been talk of 35 degrees celcius for a basking spot- this sounds too high surely? I run about 30 degrees basking (30-32 seems to be the recommended average)- at about 35 (it was hitting close to that in the heat of the summer) he gets a bit hot and bothered and at one point used to come out of the viv (he can pop the door open when he wants) to cool off. Also, I've read it's recommended to keep the viv cool at night- what temps do people tend to use at night? Can it be too warm? (I've been using the ceramic heater a lot with these very cold nights recently ~24 degrees celcius).


Cheers man. I use 35*c basking spot & my guy seems fine with it, maybe your cool spot isn't cool enough for him so he has no escape other than to come out the viv (which is well cool that he can open it btw!)?? I try to keep an ambient temp of 27*c ish, but obv this depends on the side my ceramic is on which is a pain.. & then your cold spot is supposed to be at max 22*c. As for night, 24*c is good, recomended 22-27*c IIRC but as iguanas get older the lower temperatures in that range are preferred by our green fellah's. & yeah it can be too warm, they end up staying awake all night and not sleeping very well at all if it's too hot. BUT some people say that's an advantage with the younger & more skittish ones as they canawake easily at night & eat under the cover of darkness. I personally prefer my guy to sleep deeply.


----------



## si_man306 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well he sleeps like a log as soon as the light goes out so that seems good.

As far as the basking spot goes, I think I need to increase the heat there. Ambient is ~27 degrees using a 100w ceramic. My issue is that the solar glo 125W doesn't seem to boost the heat of the basking spot any more than ~5 degrees (although i'm going to re-check the values exactly where he sits). SO he sits above it on the warmer shelf. Is it worth trying the 160W bulb (frustratingly this means buying new lamp mount etc)? What are other people using for a large vivarium? Obviously it'll always be warmer on the shelf above the light as heat rises...

As far as him getting out- we've found him on the coat rack, climbing the plants about, sunning himself on the windowsill (he loves looking outside). If I need him to stay put for any reason I just put a weight against the door (it's held shut by magnets).

He also loves it outside- I am very very cautious with it but putting him up on the trellis/ small bushes in the sun worked well and I just watched him. 

More pics added- I will get some better ones of the whole viv later (light was off when I wanted to last night). I would like to cover the white walls with something (originally wanted to go for bamboo type fencing sheets) but with high humidity thats tricky. I have seen some interesting army-cammo style nets on here though so may try that. Managed to secure the huge bark trunk from ebay, some wood from pet shops and other bits prepared by me.


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

si_man306 said:


> Well he sleeps like a log as soon as the light goes out so that seems good.
> 
> As far as the basking spot goes, I think I need to increase the heat there. Ambient is ~27 degrees using a 100w ceramic.* My issue is that the solar glo 125W doesn't seem to boost the heat of the basking spot any more than ~5 degrees (although i'm going to re-check the values exactly where he sits). SO he sits above it on the warmer shelf. Is it worth trying the 160W bulb (frustratingly this means buying new lamp mount etc)?* What are other people using for a large vivarium? Obviously it'll always be warmer on the shelf above the light as heat rises...
> 
> ...


Cool pics, love the claw one.

About the bit in bold, clever iguana for knowing where the warmest part is! mine just goes of the brightest spot in the viv, it could be arctic and he wouldn't know different until he froze.. Yeah I think its best if you up the wattage of the bulb for UVB reasons, one of them things that aint it!

http://www.uttings.co.uk/Product/600/102926/deben-realtree-camouflage-screen/ this kind've camo stuff? I've got loads of this stuff in the garage from when I was spending my childhood lost in the woods, haha.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
As this thread is about Iggys, I thought I would ask any Iggy owners/past owners, to take a look at this thread - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/665494-iguana-needs-experienced-home.html

Any one able to help, please contact me, Thanks


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow loving the thread, but I love my Ig more :lol2:.......


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I must have missed this thread at some point, well better late than never hehe:blush:


----------

